# The 2/23 - 2/26 Storm Discussion Thread



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2010)

Possibility of a decent sized storm hitting end of next week.  Cold air invades after Mon/Tues storm exits, large storm in the Swest that looks to track into the Gulf, over FLA, and up the Eastern Seaboard...possible nor'easter lining up....keep an eye out.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2010)

Well dude, I'm not into week out forecasts, but.....  I'm heading up to NVT on the 26th.  You know my record.  Make plans now


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 19, 2010)

You should be in good shape Bill--certainly looks active through midweek.  Models are still suggesting the first wave arriving Tuesday followed by a reinforcing low about the Thursday timeframe (may push into Fri)...it could be split between the days or combine into one long event, but it's certainly eye-candy on various charts!  

I know, take it with a grain of salt my friend...we'll keep you posted...you know the drill!  :beer:


----------



## KingM (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## WinnChill (Feb 19, 2010)

I know, I should probably keep my mouth shut....glutton for punishment I suppose.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> I know, I should probably keep my mouth shut....glutton for punishment I suppose.



I may pencil in a midweek day for next week in addition to the weekend.  After all, it's still February!    Notice I said PENCIL.   There is no way I'm counting on anything.  I have the luxury to point the car the night before I go.  Like rivercoil, I still have many vouchers and other cards to play.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2010)

VooDoo lady was decent with her picks ..at least down here.. the 24th is one of hers.. maybe that will be the big dump she was talking about. hopefully for you guys, hopefully for all.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 19, 2010)

Like I posted in another thread I'll be at Pico starting Wednesday the 24th, I'll either leave really early in the morning or right after work Tuesday night depending on the time frame of the storm.

Also, I'm taking off my snowtires, putting away the snowblower, and emptying the window washer fluid from the car..... NOW we'll have a storm!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 20, 2010)

Whew!  There will be a LOT going on this upcoming week.  Updated forecast for Pico...had to broadbrush many areas Tues-Thur because there is just WAY too many variables with this scenario.  We're just trying to narrow down the timeframe for now.  Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Skier's prayer:   May it pour in the flatlands and puke in the hills.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2010)

Wednesday looks like a vaca day for me this coming week. Maybe half day on Wednesday. Big time commitment on Friday that I can't get out of, unfortunately. Guess I will have to save some leg for next weekend! But I sure ain't saving anything this weekend!!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a quick update after all the midday model runs....

...first and relatively weaker storm possible hit on Wed...could slip out to sea but still a good chance curling into us.  

--Second and stronger wave arrives Thurs/Friday...much more energy aloft, gustier winds...could linger into the weekend.  

Just a "general" snapshot of possibilities this week.  With deep upper level trouging arriving from the west and some blocking systems downstream help with a favorable setup.  We'll work on hammering out details this week.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Just a quick update after all the midday model runs....
> 
> ...first and relatively weaker storm possible hit on Wed...could slip out to sea but still a good chance curling into us.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!
on the fence about taking a midweek day.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Like I posted in another thread I'll be at Pico starting Wednesday the 24th, I'll either leave really early in the morning or right after work Tuesday night depending on the time frame of the storm.



John, It's my understanding Pico is closed Tuesdays and Wednesdays.

Looking better now for a Wednesday pow day.  Bags re-packed.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 21, 2010)

Just FYI....midday model runs coming out now and shows a whole lotta love later this week.  Of course, it's several days out but we're seeing some strong stuff come Thurs night/Friday.  It still looks like Storm A can get enough moisture/snow in here Wed (slightly offshore), but the second storm late Thurs/Friday is a compete monster! I may save a few of these charts!

I'll be out all afternoon and will check back to see what the latest is this evening.  

Cheers!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup... models have the weenies on Eastern talking about measuring in feet and historic storms, blah blah blah... snow for five days... blah blah blah.  And while these model runs rarely if ever pan out... they will this time as I cannot ski no matter what all week.  Enjoy - while I cry.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2010)

My plan is to ski Wednesday, then head north again on Friday for a weekend of ski fun with family and friends in NVT.  I'll make a final go decision on Tuesday for Wed. , but I'll be up there regardless by Friday.   Make it worth my while; make me get stuck!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 21, 2010)

billski said:


> My plan is to ski Wednesday, then head north again on Friday for a weekend of ski fun with family and friends in NVT.  I'll make a final go decision on Tuesday for Wed. , but I'll be up there regardless by Friday.   Make it worth my while; make me get stuck!



We'll definately help you fine tune the plans Bill.  If that Friday storm pans out, there could be travel problems--but we'll jump off that bridge when we get to it.  

Alright, gotta go....


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> We'll definately help you fine tune the plans Bill.  If that Friday storm pans out, there could be travel problems--but we'll jump off that bridge when we get to it.
> 
> Alright, gotta go....


I LOVE travel problems.  Prepositioning is the answer!!!

NWS sez, "
THE NORTH COUNTRY WILL LIKELY SEE PLOWABLE AND POTENTIALLY SOME
SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL WED AND FRI."

music to my ears...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 21, 2010)

billski said:


> John, It's my understanding Pico is closed Tuesdays and Wednesdays.
> 
> Looking better now for a Wednesday pow day.  Bags re-packed.



Whoops, I better check on that totally forgot!  Thank you, we'll go to Killington if they are closed that day.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 21, 2010)

If the mountains don't come away with 2-3 ft of snow this week I will be shocked.  NECN is talking decent storm on Tues/Wed and a block buster on Thur/Fri.  Granted this is NECN and they get really amped up and sometimes over the top with snow events.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm really excited for this, I hope it pans out... multiple vacation days may be used...

Hopefully this is the start of a very snowy pattern for the mountains... Let's get some great depth before spring temps arrive!

-w


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Taking Weds off for Stowe. Hope I can get there. Hope they have their lift issues squared up, otherwise, it'll be the Bush.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 22, 2010)

*biggest storm of the week *

More Harsh Weather on the Way for US
(Feb. 22) - The 2009-2010 winter has
been
a wild one, and the approach of March is no
reason to become complacent. Harsh
weather this week might be an indication
that the wild winter will continue into
March.
A significant storm tracking out of the
Midwest and into the Northeast today will
be followed by a sharp blast of cold air from
Canada. Temperatures will be close to 0 degrees
(Fahrenheit) in the northern Plains
on Tuesday.
Meanwhile, a storm bringing significant
snow to the mountains of Arizona and New
Mexico today will most likely bring another
round of snow to northern Texas, with the
heaviest snow to the south of Dallas, from
tonight into tomorrow.
The biggest storm of the week might be
found as it draws to a close. The merger of
cold air and a storm along the East Coast
has the potential to produce a windwhipped
snowstorm in New England. Early
indications are that the storm might miss
the areas hardest hit by snow this year —
from Philadelphia southward to Washington,
D.C. — but the return of a more welldefined
southern storm track by the latter
part of the week might open the door for an
intense storm next week.
Susan Walsh, AP
A weather pattern resembling the one
during the heart of this memorable winter
could spell trouble in the coming weeks.
Here, Brooks Chamberlin of Annapolis,
Md., shovels her sidewalk on Feb. 10.
A potent storm will most likely move
through southern California later this
week, and storms moving through southern
California often end up becoming major
storms along the Eastern Seaboard several
days later. If this California storm does materialize,
then there is the potential for a
major East Coast storm, including in the
Mid-Atlantic region, during the first part of
next week. It’s impossible to predict
whether the storm would produce snow or
rain for the major cities; regardless, the potential
of the current weather pattern is a
return of major storms from coast to coast.
The weather pattern in the coming weeks
is similar to the pattern during the heart of
this memorable winter, with an active
Southern storm track, intermittent blasts
of Arctic air, and the occasional merging of
Northern and Southern storms.
This trio of meteorological powerhouses
has resulted in the wild weather pattern.
Rain and mountain snow has been impressive
enough in California to seriously dent a
three-year drought, and storms tracking
from the Desert Southwest through the
Plains and into the Southeast have produced
bouts of heavy rain and an unusual
amount of snow as they interacted with the
abundant cold air.
The Southern storms often merged with
Northern storms along the Eastern
Seaboard to produce monstrous snowstorms
in a record-breaking snowfall year
in the Mid-Atlantic region. For a time, the
cold northerly flow was able to diminish the
Southern storms and set the stage for
record cold extending from the Plains to
south Florida.
These same weather factors aren’t a
guarantee of identical results, of course.
Just as a chef can mix similar ingredients to
create a different dish, the same weather
factors can be combined to result in different
daily weather patterns; however, some
of the same types of weather that made the
winter memorable are certainly possible,
and wild weather of some kind is certainly
likely.
Keep your seat belts buckled: The wild
winter weather ride is not over.
Follow us on Facebook and
Twitter.
2010 AOL Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

This is looking interesting! Looks good for Southern VT early in the week...then AGAIN later in the week.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Another Nor-Incher?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

I need the Thurs/Fri to just be a r$%n event in the Southern New England I-95 corridor!!!  Gotta get one of Southwest's planes into Providence Friday evening so that it can take me and my family out to Utah on Saturday!  

I don't think that it's any coincidence that yesterday PM, I haul all my families ski gear home from our place in VT down to CT to get it ready to goto Utah, and finally it appears that the solid accumulation snow droughts will be ending across So VT!


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 22, 2010)

Southwern VT:
Snow occurring on Feb 22 | Feb 23 | Feb 24 | Feb 25 | Feb 26. Total amount 31 Inches.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I need the Thurs/Fri to just be a r$%n event in the Southern New England I-95 corridor!!!  Gotta get one of Southwest's planes into Providence Friday evening so that it can take me and my family out to Utah on Saturday!
> 
> I don't think that it's any coincidence that yesterday PM, I haul all my families ski gear home from our place in VT down to CT to get it ready to goto Utah, and finally it appears that the solid accumulation snow droughts will be ending across So VT!



Jeff....It may be early, but I'll start thanking you now for not being at the mountain this weekend. :lol:


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I need the Thurs/Fri to just be a r$%n event in the Southern New England I-95 corridor!!!  Gotta get one of Southwest's planes into Providence Friday evening so that it can take me and my family out to Utah on Saturday!
> 
> I don't think that it's any coincidence that yesterday PM, I haul all my families ski gear home from our place in VT down to CT to get it ready to goto Utah, and finally it appears that the solid accumulation snow droughts will be ending across So VT!



Good man. Thanks.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Good man. Thanks.



If I gotta take one for the AZ team, I'll step up to the plate!  :lol:

The funny thing that it will likely be puking snow here in the Northeast,  and I'll be looking at bluebird days in Utah with no freshies - oh well there are worse things than that!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I'm really excited for this, I hope it pans out... multiple vacation days may be used...
> 
> -w



Ditto here.  This is the first time this season I've actually been uber excited about hitting the slopes in the northeast.  No question I've been having fun throughout the season, but this hopes to be something else.

I'm packing the car with the survival kit - sleeping bag, shovel, sand, extra food.  Lining up all hotel/motel numbers along the way in case things get interesting.  Golden Lion might get a call from me.  Depending on how things track, MRG is in my sights.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

I love provacative adjectives like wild, monstrous , record-breaking and memorable .

oooooh !  Stay home.  everyone Get milk, bread, gas up the car.  Get to the cash machine, since they won't have electricity for days.  Buy batteries, get radio, candles at the ready.  I will bet I-91 will be a parking lot Thursday and Friday afternoon.

It will be all your fault if I get stuck up in the mountains and can't get back.  I'll just have to eat tree bark and boil water!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

Matt says Magic Mountain will make a decision on Tuesday for  Wed-Thursday Powder days.  Pack your bags folks!  
nuff said!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> I love provacative adjectives like wild, monstrous , record-breaking and memorable .
> 
> oooooh !  Stay home.  everyone Get milk, bread, gas up the car.  Get to the cash machine, since they won't have electricity for days.  Buy batteries, get radio, candles at the ready.  I will bet I-91 will be a parking lot Thursday and Friday afternoon.
> 
> It will be all your fault if I get stuck up in the mountains and can't get back.  I'll just have to eat tree bark and boil water!



:roll: You have a couple hundred posts *exactly *like this one. I'm glad you still find them entertaining. You did forget a "flatlander" comment though. :razz:


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> :roll: You have a couple hundred posts *exactly *like this one. I'm glad you still find them entertaining. You did forget a "flatlander" comment though. :razz:



After being in Atlanta at the beginning of last week..  I can't even laugh at this stuff...

They closed schools due to flurries..  Flurries...  

I told my new boss my flight was delayed on Tues night..  I told her it was because were expecting 10"... She was shocked that the plane was still flying..


----------



## reefer (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> I love provacative adjectives like wild, monstrous , record-breaking and memorable .
> 
> oooooh !  Stay home.  everyone Get milk, bread, gas up the car.  Get to the cash machine, since they won't have electricity for days.  Buy batteries, get radio, candles at the ready.  I will bet I-91 will be a parking lot Thursday and Friday afternoon.
> 
> It will be all your fault if I get stuck up in the mountains and can't get back.  I'll just have to eat tree bark and boil water!




Yeah, give it a rest all ready.........................


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Been working hard on narrowing down forecast details (arbitrary NH forecast) for this week.  Will likely need to tweak accumulations and play around with the possible mixing for southern areas Thurs/Fri.  

Cheers!
WC


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> :roll: You have a couple hundred posts *exactly *like this one. I'm glad you still find them entertaining. You did forget a "flatlander" comment though. :razz:



Which is a sad commentary on the state of media weather reporting, which continue to whip the fires of sensation.  :blink:

Really now, you don't have to read my comments:roll:  Conversations are for the living, not the archives.  Or should I just re-link to the archives?

Thanks  for the reminder, it's time for some more flatlander comments!:lol:

I'm glad I don't live in China!


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

Think there will be enough to finally open up the woods at Ragged?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If I gotta take one for the AZ team, I'll step up to the plate!  :lol:
> 
> The funny thing that it will likely be puking snow here in the Northeast,  and I'll be looking at bluebird days in Utah with no freshies - oh well there are worse things than that!



I think you guys will have an "OK" time... Well, probably an understatement. You'll have a blast. :beer:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> Think there will be enough to finally open up the woods at Ragged?



Not sure how much they need for that.  But if there's a chance to open them up, this week will be it.  They could be borderline with some mixing/rainy issues late Wed and perhaps again with the second wave..it'll be close but if they stay all snow, it'll be good.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Been working hard on narrowing down forecast details (arbitrary NH forecast) for this week.  Will likely need to tweak accumulations and play around with the possible mixing for southern areas Thurs/Fri.
> 
> Cheers!
> WC



You are a brave man.  I know a lot of meteorologists who are very nervous, even though all the indicators support them.  The best forecast of all will be you telling where you'll be skiing!


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm glad I don't live in China!



yeah Greg - whisky tango foxtrot?

How dare you voice your opinion..


jmho:
Some threads are easily ignored....  
Weather threads are not...


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

hammer said:


> Think there will be enough to finally open up the woods at Ragged?


  If you read WC's forecast, he's looking at considerable upslope for the higher el (predictably good)  but the transition zone might include Ragged, further south with lower els.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> If you read WC's forecast, he's looking at considerable upslope for the higher el (predictably good)  but the transition zone might include Ragged, further south with lower els.


Yup...reads like a potential jackpot (at least by central NH standards).  Now to see about schedules...


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Been working hard on narrowing down forecast details (arbitrary NH forecast) for this week.  Will likely need to tweak accumulations and play around with the possible mixing for southern areas Thurs/Fri.
> 
> Cheers!
> WC



Hey WC, do you have a sense where the snow-ice mix line might end up?  Will it be an elevation play or a latitude play or both?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> You are a brave man.  I know a lot of meteorologists who are very nervous, even though all the indicators support them.  The best forecast of all will be you telling where you'll be skiing!



Thanks Bill!  Hope this ends up ok or else I'm a dead man.  You're heading to VT (MRG), right?  VT should be far enough away from the mixing but still in the zone for some good snow even if the 2nd storm shifts out to sea a bit more.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Just saw your last question...gimme a minute...


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Thanks Bill!  Hope this ends up ok or else I'm a dead man.  You're heading to VT (MRG), right?  VT should be far enough away from the mixing but still in the zone for some good snow even if the 2nd storm shifts out to sea a bit more.


I won't decide on a destination until Tuesday.  I've lived in New England long enough to know I need to be /want to be flexible.  I'll follow the best snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Wed PM we could see some warmer air ooze in for S VT places...Snow/Ascutney, etc...seeing that it's already mild here, it wouldn't be too tough for that to happen--hopefully stalling just shy of Killington.  

The second storm should pull in enough cold air aloft to nudge out the warmer stuff.  There will be shoving match with stronger winds trying to pull it back in but should stay over S NH/S ME.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Wed PM we could see some warmer air ooze in for S VT places...Snow/Ascutney, etc...seeing that it's already mild here, it wouldn't be too tough for that to happen--hopefully stalling just shy of Killington.
> 
> The second storm should pull in enough cold air aloft to nudge out the warmer stuff.  There will be shoving match with stronger winds trying to pull it back in but should stay over S NH/S ME.



So skiing SVT on Wed could be sweet and deep, and avoid a possible Thursday crustfest?  I wish Magic had a little more elevation.   By Friday #2 things should be dry.
My takeaway (for the moment): SVT sweet on Wed and again on Friday+.  NVT will be sweet throuout the period, but lower accums.   Hell, what am I talking about.  8"+ anywhere in the east is terrific about now!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, NVT Wed should be safe from mixing, although it's only a slight threat of mixing for SVT.  

Thurs night/early Fri, easterly winds will be so strong that it just may pull warmer temps aloft (summit level) in off the ocean all the way into VT...heck, we may even dry slot at that time...REAL tough call right now.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

I need to add that possible mixing for Storm 2 to the forecasts.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bust for this week*

After seeing last nights weather on several different channels and then seeing the same reports from the same channels, it seems to be trending to more rain/mix for a larger area for both storms.  I hope the mountains still make out good.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll take a little crust if it's on 12-18" of snow. So it looks like this may impact my ride up to VT on Thursday evening....


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Definately a concern.  My band is playing out that night too so I'm expecting the crowd to be a little thin.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

This chart is very telling - it's precip, of any kind.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Definately a concern.  My band is playing out that night too so I'm expecting the crowd to be a little thin.



I suppose I shouldn't complain. If the ride up is a bit slow because of snow...that's going to cause some outstanding skiing...I probably shouldn't say much. :lol:  As long as it doesn't take 4+ hours......:-o


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Carry on billski... :roll:


----------



## roark (Feb 22, 2010)

And the one that matters more 





http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/day2_psnow_gt_04.gif


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 22, 2010)

With the lack of accurate storm forecasts this season I will wait for a real time update from Atkinson and Josh Fox before I get excited about any snow in the MRV


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> With the lack of accurate storm forecasts this season I will wait for a real time update from Atkinson and Josh Fox before I get excited about any snow in the MRV



Even the "nowcasting" has been wrong. I'll make tentative plans, but I'm not getting too hyped up........yet........


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Even the "nowcasting" has been wrong. I'll make tentative plans, but I'm not getting too hyped up........yet........



Sad but true.  I'm way too good at getting all hyped up about potential storms only to be severely disappointed when it doesn't come...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Even the "nowcasting" has been wrong. I'll make tentative plans, but I'm not getting too hyped up........yet........




Playing devils advocate...by virtue of the fact that you're making tentative plans, haven't the forecasts already served their purpose to this point?  How'd you even know of a storm in the first place?  Did the trees tell you?


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2010)

*Winter Storm Watch Posted*

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=MAZ005&warncounty=MAC017


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Did the trees tell you?



Yes.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yes.



Damn, I've been trying to get mine to talk for years!  What gives?  *break into Rush song*


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2010)

*REVENGE OF THE WINTER MONSTER - 3-5 FEET OF SNOW COMING TO THE CATSKILLS... Starting.*

Monday, February 22, 2010
REVENGE OF THE WINTER MONSTER - 3-5 FEET OF SNOW COMING TO THE CATSKILLS... Starting... TONIGHT! 

I wish I could show you guys our awesome Accuweather Pro video, but I was told it would get me in trouble. Joe Bastardi showed today that there is EPIC snow coming to the Catskills this week... 3 to 5 FEET in the Catskills & Adirondacks. 1-2 feet in the Poconos and surrounding areas.

The snow starts tonight... we'll keep you all apprised. Come get some! This is said to be the most epic storm in years, if not decades. I'll post (non-proprietary) news stories & forecasts as they come in!

Even if this comes close, it would be awesome, except for the fact that my son has a SG at Whiteface on Friday. Can you say LOTS of slipping and the use of the blades on the snowcats...I guess I can ski Pow Pow at Whiteface on Friday:smile::smile:


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Damn, I've been trying to get mine to talk for years!  What gives?  *break into Rush song*


you been eating the wrong kind of mushrooms!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 22, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty eye candy is beginning to be generated.  If this pans out, I may never come home.  wish wish hope hope.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72643...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 22, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> Monday, February 22, 2010
> REVENGE OF THE WINTER MONSTER - 3-5 FEET OF SNOW COMING TO THE CATSKILLS... Starting... TONIGHT!
> 
> I wish I could show you guys our awesome Accuweather Pro video, but I was told it would get me in trouble. Joe Bastardi showed today that there is EPIC snow coming to the Catskills this week... 3 to 5 FEET in the Catskills & Adirondacks. 1-2 feet in the Poconos and surrounding areas.
> ...



Wow I hope your right.  Joe Bastardi is accused of hype alot of times but if you go back and look at his winter prediction from *July* he really nailed it this year.  The skiing has been great so far and a storm like you describe would make it epic.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be skiing the Slides at Whiteface if that comes true....


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> Pretty eye candy is beginning to be generated.  If this pans out, I may never come home.  wish wish hope hope.




They left out Southern VT! 

NWS isn't saying much for Southern VT.....no watches or warnings. Forecast discussion sayins 3-10". Quite a range!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> They left out Southern VT!
> 
> NWS isn't saying much for Southern VT.....no watches or warnings. Forecast discussion sayins 3-10". Quite a range!


You're looking at the coverage area from the Boston (Taunton) NWS office only.  Albany, which covers SVT is really asleep at the wheel and doesn't do graphics at all.  And they are really late to the party in issuing their warnings.  I don't think they like snow  :-x  I've been whining about Albany NWS for a year now.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> You're looking at the coverage area from the Boston (Taunton) NWS office only.  Albany, which covers SVT is really asleep at the wheel and doesn't do graphics at all.  And they are really late to the party in issuing their warnings.  I don't think they like snow  :-x  I've been whining about Albany NWS for a year now.




Cool. Thanks Bill. I'll join the club and start whining about Albany as well. :beer:

GoddamnedAlbanyNWSOfffice!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Cool. Thanks Bill. I'll join the club and start whining about Albany as well. :beer:
> 
> GoddamnedAlbanyNWSOfffice!




I collected the ones I could and posted links to them here
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html
Be careful to read the dates on the graphics.  Some of them are out of date (I did deep linking to get to them, they don't always remove them after the last prior)


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Say what you want about Albany, but they are usually pretty accurate with their forecast/discussions, etc. Might be that being conservative is more appropriate.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> I collected the ones I could and posted links to them here
> http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html
> Be careful to read the dates on the graphics.  Some of them are out of date (I did deep linking to get to them, they don't always remove them after the last prior)



Excellent link Bill. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Precip on our doorstep:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?location=USCT0094&weather=hdRadarSmoothPaletteA

Now let's cool things down a bit.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

Greg said:


> Precip on our doorstep:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx?location=USCT0094&weather=hdRadarSmoothPaletteA
> 
> Now let's cool things down a bit.



Seriously! Needs to cool down a bit first. I do see some pink on that map. It'll be interesting to see what we wake up to tomorrow AM.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2010)

FRIGGIN YEA--BRING IT ALREADY!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Seriously! Needs to cool down a bit first. I do see some pink on that map. It'll be interesting to see what we wake up to tomorrow AM.



We're evaporational cooling as we speak. Down to 36 here.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Snowing lightly here now.


----------



## zyk (Feb 22, 2010)

Dropped about 2 inches here so far (n/nw of catskills)...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 22, 2010)

Hope you guys get a good amount up there... was looking at a trip to Okemo maybe next week.The local NY weather guys down here are saying that the thursday into friday storm may really be a big monster. they have that scared look in their eye again. VooDoo Lady stir the pot!


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

32F here this morning and close to 2" down. Not snowing ATTM.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 23, 2010)

This snow is the teaser. Starting late tonight thru tomorrow we get 9 +. Thursday into early friday could be a whopper. Actually it will be since I have to drive to Whiteface...


----------



## Euler (Feb 23, 2010)

Snowing very lightly in SoVT.  Ground is "skim coated".  I'm like a kid on christmas eve wondering if I'll get a present of 2 feet of snow by Friday or a lump of coal in the form of 2 inches of snow and a bunch of rain/fog/crap.   Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2010)

Euler said:


> Snowing very lightly in SoVT.  Ground is "skim coated".  I'm like a kid on christmas eve wondering if I'll get a present of 2 feet of snow by Friday or a lump of coal in the form of 2 inches of snow and a bunch of rain/fog/crap.   Keeping my fingers crossed!




I'm with you Euler! I've got my fingers crossed..and I'll be doing a SoVT snowdance from CT. With any luck, we'll hit the jackpot...and I'll see you at the mountain Friday because school is cancelled and you get a day off.


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2010)

The map showing the initial piece has the heaviest snow in a wedge that almost perfectly fits over the state of Vermont. They're saying 10-15 by tomorrow night, with the bigger storm coming after that.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay. Is the day to go tomorrow or Friday in NH?


----------



## 180 (Feb 23, 2010)

The storm may be too big, look for possible dry slot, warm air into eastern New England and high winds shutting down the mountains.


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

180 said:


> The storm may be too big, look for possible dry slot, warm air into eastern New England and high winds shutting down the mountains.



Magic is in Western New England and is not prone to wind holds. Hint Hint (Friday).


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2010)

<burns things in sacrifice to Ullr>

-w


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 23, 2010)

Burke is calling for 3-6 inches into tomorrow morning.  The Northern Mts might not see as much from this first storm (it appears that way at least) but what about the second storm into Friday ?  Is it also mainly a Southern NE event?

Northern Mt's have been getting steady snow the past week and a half and here @ Burke most glades are open with a good snow base on them.  Either way hoping for a major dump.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Okay. Is the day to go tomorrow or Friday in NH?



Both appear to be great days.  Look at it this way, do you want a foot on Wednesday or do you want to wait till Friday and be greedy?  12" sounds good to me.

Winchill checks in on snowforecast.com this morning regarding Vermont:

"*ACCUMULATIONS through Wednesday*:  Southern resorts look to pick up the most out of this first wave through Wednesday...we still like about a foot to foot and a half from about Killington southward to Mount Snow (topped with some icy crust Wed PM)--at or just under a foot for northern resorts (Sugarbush to Jay)."

I'll be out Wednesday and again for the weekend.  Fatties are packed in the car.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Burke is calling for 3-6 inches into tomorrow morning.  The Northern Mts might not see as much from this first storm (it appears that way at least) but what about the second storm into Friday ?  Is it also mainly a Southern NE event?


  nay, nay.  The precip sustains all day Wednesday.  See Winn's forecast above.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

Warren VT


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2010)

FWIW We had about 3-4 inches last night (an estimate) then rain this morning in North Jersey and now back to a mix with a couple of bursts of snow.  IMO Bodes well for the higher elevations.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2010)

Damned work:






-w


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Damned work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that picture is in stark contrast with the other forecasts. Is that from NOW through Wed. night? I'm skeptical.
It's just started to snow in Londonderry.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> that picture is in stark contrast with the other forecasts. Is that from NOW through Wed. night? I'm skeptical.
> It's just started to snow in Londonderry.



I'm all for skeptical...

Yes, that's through tomorrow night. It's a Maine station, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's skewed that way.

I haven't looked at much else because I'm spiraling into depression that I'm going to be chained to my desk for the rest of the week.

-w


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2010)

Could Thursday be the day?  I am so confused on what day will be the best.  Need help!!!!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Could Thursday be the day?  I am so confused on what day will be the best.  Need help!!!!!!!


  Be careful of the winds.    NWS is forecasting high winds on Friday for VT.  Thurs will be a good day if you want to be inbetween storms.

Tuesday morning forecsts:

NWS Burlington mountain forecast says:
* 8 TO 12 INCHES IN THE SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS AND EASTERN
  ADIRONDACKS...AND 4 TO 8 INCHES IN NORTHERN VERMONT AND THE
  CHAMPLAIN VALLEY.
NWS Albany, which ostensibly has a "better" forecast says:
THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR NINE OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW TO AFFECT
EASTERN NEW YORK AND ADJACENT WESTERN NEW ENGLAND IN 24 HOURS.
SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD NORTHWARD THIS AFTERNOON...INCREASING
IN INTENSITY THIS EVENING...THEN TAPERING OFF LATE WEDNESDAY.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I'm all for skeptical...
> 
> Yes, that's through tomorrow night. It's a Maine station, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's skewed that way.
> 
> ...



Sorry.  The weekend will be sweet, if you pick the right spot!


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

Keep your eyes out on Magic.  They'll make a decision on opening for Wednesday this afternoon.
http://magicmtn.com/snowreport.php


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Could Thursday be the day?  I am so confused on what day will be the best.  Need help!!!!!!!



In a nutshell...we get good snow and some strong winds through Wed...slight break late Wed/early Thurs...turning real windy Thurs PM with heavy snow N NH/NW ME wrapping back into VT (rain SNH/SE ME...strongest and most dangerous winds late Thurs/Thurs night/early Fri.  Off and on lighter snows/weaker winds Friday


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 23, 2010)

*Winds*



billski said:


> Be careful of the winds.    NWS is forecasting high winds on Friday for VT.  Thurs will be a good day if you want to be inbetween storms.
> 
> Tuesday morning forecsts:
> 
> ...



That's what I'm worried about. I'm heading up to Bethel tonight but I'm concerned that the lifts won't be running especially Thursday. How well does Saddleback hold up in strong winds?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be out most of this PM and evening--I'll try to pop in here late this afternoon to check up on things if anyone has questions.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Hitting Stowe tomorrow. Or the Bush depending on wind, ice, etc. But why oh why did my wife have to be born this weekend 36 years ago? Looks like we're bagging another vacation day for Monday.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> That's what I'm worried about. I'm heading up to Bethel tonight but I'm concerned that the lifts won't be running especially Thursday. How well does Saddleback hold up in strong winds?



Thanks a lot Winn.

Mildcat, Read what Winn just wrote carefully.  Between the lines.   Thursday winds will be OK until after the lifts close.  Friday is really unknown at this point.  You skiing Friday?  I have no idea on Saddleback wind holds, might want to search the forum.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 23, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Damned work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice chart! Looks favorable for Burke!

Just started snowing at Burke, actually dumping.   In 30 minutes my deck has a half an inch of fresh wet snow on it. Sweet!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

This whole forecast is tough with waves of storminess.  We'll have to watch to see how quick those pick up Thursday PM...perhaps questionable for lifts late day.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> I have no idea on Saddleback wind holds, might want to search the forum.



Saddleback does a good job with wind in my experience this season. There's only been one day (Dec 27th) when we had that nasty wind/rain that the mtn didnt open. It was probably 35+ mph winds at the base with maybe double the gusts up top.

Thing to keep in mind about Saddleback is that they have the T bar running just up from the base. You can hop on that and ride the Pass across over to the Kennebago (upper) quad. The quad there is nice in that it is built low to the ground...below the trees and I've never seen an issue with chairs swining up there this year even on the real breezy days.

I will be at Saddleback for the wknd first thing Sat AM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2010)

You are all welcome! Ah well it's supposed to snow in Utah tomorrow too. It's all good!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You are all welcome! Ah well it's supposed to snow in Utah tomorrow too. It's all good!



Wa-loaf and Dr. Jeff  

Enjoy but don't burn all the snow off the mountains.  Save some for me when I head out there at the end of March.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

Albany just came out with a warning:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> ...



A nice deep tacky base. Then let's throw on another foot of light powder for Magic Friday!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2010)

SoVT was just updated to a Winter Storm Warning! (Thank you Weather Bug BlackBerry ap for alerting me!) They cancelled the watch and went with a warning. Calling for 6-12 or 8-16 based on location. That's through 7PM tonight. Sweetness.

*EDIT: Damn you Greg! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

That's actually through 7 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> You skiing Friday?



Probably, that's the beauty of being unemployed.  There is no internet access in our ski house and satellite tv with no local stations so I'll have to play it by ear. I'll drive all the way to Burke if that's what it takes to get the goods.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 23, 2010)

So, what I"m hearing here is that I need school closing on Wed so I can make the drive  to Mount Snow between storms and be there to ski Thursday before the winds kick in.

Got it.  All 3 kids are looking a bit feverish anyway, may have to keep them home tomorrow if there IS school.  :wink:

Now, how do I get out of work tomorrow and Thursday?  Hmmmm.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2010)

What do the winds looks like for tomorrow? That is, assuming I can actually get there.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you guys are forgetting that this snow is probably going to be heavy, and if it isn't, the light rain will probably make it heavy.

A great base storm from what I hear, but with mixing and warm weather immediately after the storm, I don't see skiing be amazing. Just good.


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2010)

SnowRider said:


> I think you guys are forgetting that this snow is probably going to be heavy, and if it isn't, the light rain will probably make it heavy.
> 
> A great base storm from what I hear, but with mixing and warm weather immediately after the storm, I don't see skiing be amazing. Just good.


 
2 words: reverse-reverse. Oh wait, one word 2x


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> So, what I"m hearing here is that I need school closing on Wed so I can make the drive  to Mount Snow between storms and be there to ski Thursday before the winds kick in.
> 
> Got it.  All 3 kids are looking a bit feverish anyway, may have to keep them home tomorrow if there IS school.  :wink:
> 
> Now, how do I get out of work tomorrow and Thursday?  Hmmmm.



You're gonna need a school closing on account of rain.  Hmm.  Maybe ICE???


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

SnowRider said:


> I think you guys are forgetting that this snow is probably going to be heavy, and if it isn't, the light rain will probably make it heavy.
> 
> A great base storm from what I hear, but with mixing and warm weather immediately after the storm, I don't see skiing be amazing. Just good.


  Not fogotten.  Waiting to see the line and see what the elevations do.  I want to be high up.   I'll take it heavy.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> What do the winds looks like for tomorrow? That is, assuming I can actually get there.



Funny, snowforecast.com (winnchill) thinks it will be windy, but NWS does not.  Maybe winn is taking elevation into account.  I'm looking at fixed grip service.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Josh Fox seems to think winds come in Thursday, but doesn't say much about tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Josh Fox seems to think winds come in Thursday, but doesn't say much about tomorrow.



Tommorrow shouldn't be too bad wind wise for all but the windiest of areas.  Just too much atmospheric disorganization to set things up for a big wind event.  

Thursday/Friday - BIG WINDS   This storm, if it pans out like many models think it will will practically have hurricane force winds affecting some areas   The question is as this Thursday/Friday storm basically wobbles and backs it's way in is where the worst of the winds will be???


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2010)

tough to forecast out 4 days, but what about winds on Saturday?  I have designs on skiing Stowe that day.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> tough to forecast out 4 days, but what about winds on Saturday?  I have designs on skiing Stowe that day.



Biggest issue with that far out and this storm, is how quickly and/or slowly it's going to pull out of here?? If it does what the models suggest, Saturday should be windy, but not too crazy.  If it stalls out, well then windholds will be an issue


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

HAHAHA, jesus, figures, just saw WMUR in NH and for Wednesday they have backed off the 10-15 and now are saying for the Wednesday storm to expect a 4-6 inches or so with rain and freezing rain up to the whites.

And for the other storm it looks like all rain with some backend snow and front end snow, but definately not the feet they were talking about just a day ago.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> ...where the worst of the winds will be???



Grand Summit Express....right about at the top of the Ego lift to the summit.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> HAHAHA, jesus, figures, just saw WMUR in NH and for Wednesday they have backed off the 10-15 and now are saying for the Wednesday storm to expect a 4-6 inches or so with rain and freezing rain up to the whites.
> 
> And for the other storm it looks like all rain with some backend snow and front end snow, but definately not the feet they were talking about just a day ago.



They're model chasing again... :roll:

Meanwhile, Northwest CT at elevation is getting blasted, based on the radar. My plan is to position myself to take advantage of big snow if it materializes. If it happens, great. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's actually through 7 pm tomorrow.




I suck at the internet.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> HAHAHA, jesus, figures, just saw WMUR in NH and for Wednesday they have backed off the 10-15 and now are saying for the Wednesday storm to expect a 4-6 inches or so with rain and freezing rain up to the whites.
> 
> And for the other storm it looks like all rain with some backend snow and front end snow, but definately not the feet they were talking about just a day ago.



BOTH of these storms look like they're going to draw in a significant amount of warm air off the Atlantic, the tricky part forcasting wise to to figure out just how far North and West the warm air will displace the cold air???  The warm/cold line could set up 50 miles inland or 100 miles inland, especially on Thurs/Frid when the general motion of the storm appears like it will be a circular wobble with it backing in from the East, thus trying to bring in warmer air with it


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> They're model chasing again... :roll:
> 
> Meanwhile, Northwest CT at elevation is getting blasted, based on the radar. My plan is to position myself to take advantage of big snow if it materializes. If it happens, great. Nothing more, nothing less.



Who knows, I just wish we could get a simple no frills snowstorm.

WMUR actually stuck by there 10-15 inches on the snow totals map, but when he was talking he said 4-6 inches, so who knows.

As for Thursday Friday, I am leaning towards wash out and windy.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> HAHAHA, jesus, figures, just saw WMUR in NH and for Wednesday they have backed off the 10-15 and now are saying for the Wednesday storm to expect a 4-6 inches or so with rain and freezing rain up to the whites.
> 
> And for the other storm it looks like all rain with some backend snow and front end snow, but definately not the feet they were talking about just a day ago.


  They just jacked up the wed snow forecast  for the greens and adk's


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> BOTH of these storms look like they're going to draw in a significant amount of warm air off the Atlantic, the tricky part forcasting wise to to figure out just how far North and West the warm air will displace the cold air???  The warm/cold line could set up 50 miles inland or 100 miles inland, especially on Thurs/Frid when the general motion of the storm appears like it will be a circular wobble with it backing in from the East, thus trying to bring in warmer air with it



I will let  you know when I'm up there.   Hey, Dr. J, have a great trip!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> They just jacked up the wed snow forecast  for the greens and adk's



This is how I see it....southern VT will get pounded with snow, the Whites and Longellows of Maine will also get some good snowfall, but there will be some high amounts of rain, especially Thursday and Friday, so get out while the the gettin is good!

Overall I am calling BUST!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 23, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Biggest issue with that far out and this storm, is how quickly and/or slowly it's going to pull out of here?? If it does what the models suggest, Saturday should be windy, but not too crazy.  If it stalls out, well then windholds will be an issue



The weather channel's 12:30pm update just got a little more in line with the thought that it will stall out and sit over the northeast...maybe 2 days maybe more. Apparently this ridge set up with the blocking high above NE doesn't happen very often and it could be, if i may use their word...epic. feets of snow. It sounds like the VooDoo Lady may have put extra Cayenne in the stir pot this time.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

Snowing out pretty could in the central part of the Upper Valley.  Still pretty warm out though.  Calling for 10-15 inches still, but being here in the lowlands I am guess 6-8 inches with the low elevation, warm temps and shadowing from the Greens that is common.  I am guessing Sunapee just to the north and east will get the 10-15 inches.  

-Fred Garvin


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

Both of these storms are very tricky, curious to see where the rain/snow/mix line ends up.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> The weather channel's 12:30pm update just got a little more in line with the thought that it will stall out and sit over the northeast...maybe 2 days maybe more. Apparently this ridge set up with the blocking high above NE doesn't happen very often and it could be, if i may use their word...epic. feets of snow. It sounds like the VooDoo Lady may have put extra Cayenne in the stir pot this time.



Please sir, two servings of epic and one order of stranded on the mountain.  Thank you very much!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Please sir, two servings of epic and one order of stranded on the mountain.  Thank you very much!



You will get an average (10-20inch) storm tonight and tomorrow and 1 epic "melting" pot of wind, rain, snow, wind, snow, wind, sleet, rain, more snow and yes wind on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2010)

Right now the way the models are starting to look for the late week storm, the Catskills could be the BIGGEST winner from this one, where if some of the precipitation potential forcast models out there are right, some of the Catskills could get 4+ feet of snow from this one


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Funny, snowforecast.com (winnchill) thinks it will be windy, but NWS does not.  Maybe winn is taking elevation into account.  I'm looking at fixed grip service.



Ok, I'm back for a bit.  Yes, I do both base and summit winds...NWS sticks with just surface winds.  Like DrJeff said, Wed's winds won't be the strongest (but still somewhat strong)...it's the developing wind for Thurs we're concerned about...we're still trying to time when those really pick up for Thurs PM.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Ok, I'm back for a bit.  Yes, I do both base and summit winds...NWS sticks with just surface winds.  Like DrJeff said, Wed's winds won't be the strongest (but still somewhat strong)...it's the developing wind for Thurs we're concerned about...*we're still trying to time when those really pick up for Thurs PM.*



^^^ This is the magic time I need!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> HAHAHA, jesus, figures, just saw WMUR in NH and for Wednesday they have backed off the 10-15 and now are saying for the Wednesday storm to expect a 4-6 inches or so with rain and freezing rain up to the whites.
> 
> And for the other storm it looks like all rain with some backend snow and front end snow, but definately not the feet they were talking about just a day ago.





billski said:


> Funny, snowforecast.com (winnchill) thinks it will be windy, but NWS does not.  Maybe winn is taking elevation into account.  I'm looking at fixed grip service.





Grassi21 said:


> ^^^ This is the magic time I need!!!!!!!!!!



Plan on them really kicking in for the PM/Evening.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 23, 2010)

Accuweather is pulling out all the stops on this one.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Who knows, I just wish we could get a simple no frills snowstorm.
> 
> WMUR actually stuck by there 10-15 inches on the snow totals map, *but when he was talking he said 4-6 inches,* so who knows.
> 
> As for Thursday Friday, I am leaning towards wash out and windy.



You and me both!  

I think I know how you heard this because I hear these things weird sometimes if I'm not paying total attention..."10-15...dramatic pause..for the mountains, 2-6...pause, for the coast"  Those pauses and going into other sentences right away drive me nuts.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 23, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Accuweather is pulling out all the stops on this one.



They did!



> This second storm will be nothing short of a monster. Even in light of the blizzards earlier this winter that targeted the southern mid-Atlantic, this may be the one that people remember the most this winter in parts of New England and the northern mid-Atlantic.



The map says "Paralyzing Blizzard" for parts of New England :lol:


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm too tired to post a trip report, but the skiing was great today with several inches of fresh snow down on top of a decent (but heavily skied down) base. It's my kids' school break this week and it finally slowed down enough to let us get out for our annual day trip out of the MRV. We hit Snowbowl and conditions were really superb.

I'm still afraid to put too much hope in the several feet of new snow the mountains are expecting, but I have to admit that I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## arik (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG this happens every year that it dumps here when I go west. (I am going to California tomorrow for a week).


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Please sir, two servings of epic and one order of stranded on the mountain.  Thank you very much!



 VooDoo Lady notified...two servings of epic and one order of stranded on the mountain comin right up! perhaps a stranded snow bunny for desert sir?


----------



## soulseller (Feb 23, 2010)

WinnChill,
I just checked your site for an Okemo forecast as that is this weekends destination.

Here is what i see.
Tuesday: up to 3"s
Wednesday: 12-18" with a possible 20"!
Thursday day: An additional half a foot
Thursday night - Friday: foot to foot and a half
Saturday: half foot possible
Sunday: 3-6" possible

Using your high and low predictions that is somewhere between 40 and 59"s over 5 days. Seems a little optimistic to me, no?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2010)

Hee Hee Hee!!!!


----------



## KingM (Feb 23, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Using your high and low predictions that is somewhere between 40 and 59"s over 5 days. Seems a little optimistic to me, no?



That's pretty much what he has for Sugarbush as well. Given how badly he (and other mets, of course) crashed and burned on last week's storm, I've got to think he's seeing something that can't be denied.


----------



## Ski Diva (Feb 23, 2010)

It is DUMPING here in the greater Ludlow, VT metro area.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

soulseller said:


> WinnChill,
> I just checked your site for an Okemo forecast as that is this weekends destination.
> 
> Here is what i see.
> ...



Still tweaking the Thurs/Fri storm as noted in the discussion _"***We may need to adjust downward a bit with the possibility of some dry slotting***  and "***some dry slotting may cut down accumulations--will continue adjusting*** _  in the Friday Accumulation area.  

Will get through round 1 before finalizing round 2.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

KingM said:


> That's pretty much what he has for Sugarbush as well. Given how badly he (and other mets, of course) crashed and burned on last week's storm, I've got to think he's seeing something that can't be denied.



Gee, thanks King.  But our Okemo forecast for last week's storm was originally 4-7", and resorts in that area got 3-7"...how is that crash and burned?  Not to mention our accumulated forecast from Wed through Saturday of last week for northern VT resorts of 7-19" (over 4 days)...and they got 7-20" over that time.


----------



## DiMe (Feb 23, 2010)

*Stroudsburg*

Just went out to clean my truck off.  Pics from Stroudsburg, PA.  Still dumping.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 23, 2010)

The monster on Thursday and Friday seems like it is going to crush interior New England and upstate New York.  But elevation seems to be key with this one.  Northern Berkshires are going to get 12 inches possibly from now until tomorrow night but we may have it all wash away in the next storm.  I hope this is not the case and we get two nice wet dumps to help cover up the rocks! 

I will be at Saddleback all weekend anyway so I'm not complaining.  They are looking at consistent snow fall from now straight through sunday morning!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I'm driving up to Hunter thursday morning...better be worth it...on the other hand it could be out of control and winds wreck everything...plattekill friday though.


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 23, 2010)

DiMe said:


> Just went out to clean my truck off.  Pics from Stroudsburg, PA.  Still dumping.



That stuff looks good for patching up some masonry holes around the house. Just think, if you'd poured a form in your yard you'd have a patio by morning. hahahahaha.


Couldn't resist. Forecasting here in WNY keeps mentioning "heavy and wet". I'm keeping my fingers crossed as it'll be our first storm of the season! (pathetic)


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

catsup948 said:


> I will be at Saddleback all weekend anyway so I'm not complaining.  They are looking at consistent snow fall from now straight through sunday morning!



Saddleback will be on the verge of snow/rain Thursday PM/night.  Really strong winds will help draw that rain line in towards SR/SL/Saddle...it's gonna be real close.  If it holds just shy, they'll get blasted with heavy snow as they'll be in the axis of the heaviest precip.  

We'll see!  Have fun!


----------



## DiMe (Feb 23, 2010)

jaja111 said:


> That stuff looks good for patching up some masonry holes around the house. Just think, if you'd poured a form in your yard you'd have a patio by morning. hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist. Forecasting here in WNY keeps mentioning "heavy and wet". I'm keeping my fingers crossed as it'll be our first storm of the season! (pathetic)



haha I bet your right yes it is very heavy and wet but hell, snow gods are giving us base snow in late Feb when the snow makers have stopped.  I can do nothing but be stoked  :razz:


----------



## soulseller (Feb 23, 2010)

Ski Diva said:


> It is DUMPING here in the greater Ludlow, VT metro area.



maybe you don't need to tweak :beer:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2010)

KingM said:


> That's pretty much what he has for Sugarbush as well. Given how badly he (and other mets, of course) crashed and burned on last week's storm, I've got to think he's seeing something that can't be denied.





Oh, and no, Sugarbush's forecast is different by the way...

Wed:  Decent accumulations possible...about a foot possible (10-14")


----------



## Angus (Feb 24, 2010)

just read from MRG's website...I don't want to go to work...

Mad River Today Feb 24, 2010 at 05:45:00
POWDER DAY!! A full 12 inches from top to bottom and it's beautiful white snow according to the Mountain Crew, who are still on the hill but not over-grooming to ensure plenty of play for all skier abilities. It's STILL snowing, and snowing HARD. The boys think we could easily see a few more inches before the official opening at 9:00AM.


----------



## Euler (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't gone out with a ruler yet but...I DON'T NEED TO!!!!!

There's clearly over a foot of snow on the ground, and it's still dumping!!!

And this is at low elevation...

Can't wait to see Mt. Snow!!!!

Finally, the snow gods have delivered!!!!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 24, 2010)

Man, here in the lowlands of the Upper Valley we have 5-7 inches of the heaviest snow I have seen in a few years.  I imagine even at elevation it is probably "Sierra Cement" like as well.  Hey, good base building snow.....hehehehe. :lol:

Sounds like NH, Eastern/Central Maine are going to get a bunch of rain Thursday/Friday, there actually calling for some heavy rain here in the Upper Valley today as well.....wait and see.

Oh and is it really a forcast when you adjust your snow totals as the day moves along?  At that point, why bother?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 24, 2010)

The Bush is reporting 16" overnight but it's pretty heavy.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Euler said:


> I haven't gone out with a ruler yet but...I DON'T NEED TO!!!!!
> 
> There's clearly over a foot of snow on the ground, and it's still dumping!!!
> 
> ...




Holy.......thanks for the update Euler! And from what I gather, it's gonna snow there all day today. I hope the plow guy visits out driveway......





Winn,
What's the deal for SoVT for Thursday into Friday? NWS seems to be trending more to rain/freezing rain. Do you think that'll be the case? I'll have to read the forecast discussion...I just read the basics on my Blackberry this AM.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Oh and is it really a forcast when you adjust your snow totals as the day moves along?  At that point, why bother?



We call that "nowcasting"...most of the time you let your forecast ride but we do tweak as things move along if there are major changes.  It's not that necessary for things like resorts and such, but definately for public works crews, etc.--just depends on the customer.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2010)

Orgasmic at magic


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Orgasmic at magic



Wohoo!  :razz:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2010)

Off to the office... sigh...

-w


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Euler said:


> I haven't gone out with a ruler yet but...I DON'T NEED TO!!!!!
> 
> There's clearly over a foot of snow on the ground, and it's still dumping!!!
> 
> ...



Nice Euler!  Just saw the Mount Snow AM report: 15-18" down already with the call for another 5 to 9" today!  Nice!

Meanwhile in Eastern CT, we've got about 1-2" of precip that I can only describe as a slurpee covering the roads


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Forecast discussion from the Albany Office. Still looking good for Thrusday night into Friday.Let's hope that mixing holds off....



> FOR THE SECOND SYSTEM...SNOW AMOUNT GRIDS INDICATE A RANGE OF
> SNOW OF 2 TO 6 INCHES ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA.
> FOR MOST OF THE FORECAST AREA...HAVE 6 TO 12 INCHES...AND IN THE
> HIGHER ELEVATIONS...10 TO 20 INCHES. THESE AMOUNTS WOULD HAVE
> ...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Going to be real close Thurs/Friday for who stays all snow and who mixes.  This storm looks to pack a bunch more energy than the one finishing up today, and the way that models suggest that it wants to back into New England could very well allow a large area of warm air to get well into interior New England.  Elevation may not be enough in some places to keep it all snow for the entire storm on this one.  One model run that I saw this AM, had the warm air dividing line being essentially the Hudson River 

Still about a million variables to play out though.  Right now about the only thing that appears certain with storm #2 is that it's going to have some impressive winds with it, but what and how much for the storm is still TBD


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 24, 2010)

Burke has about 6-8 inches on the ground at the base.  Not as much as other resorts (based on what I read here) but we'll take it!  Today will be a fun fun day, lifts here we come!


----------



## KingM (Feb 24, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Oh, and no, Sugarbush's forecast is different by the way...
> 
> Wed:  Decent accumulations possible...about a foot possible (10-14")



Hey, I was trying to defend your forecast, while still acknowledging last week's disappointment. In any event, we're currently getting buried up here in the MRV, so all is forgiven. :beer:

We easily had a foot on the valley floor at first light this morning and it is absolutely dumping. Even if it stopped right this moment, we'd have the biggest snows in two years. And with another foot scheduled to fall before the big event tomorrow...

Now wouldn't you know it, I'm getting cancellations for the weekend from people who say they're afraid to drive up from Jersey and PA on Friday.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, hope to be back up Sun/Mon for the tracked out sloppy seconds.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 24, 2010)

Im looking at the radar before heading out (woke up late, but its Wendesday at Burke so your pretty much guaranteed first tracks all day long anyways) and the snow/rain line has already creeped into NH and VT from the west side.  Is it looking like an all snow event today or is there a possibility of change over for NVT?  Thanks for your forecast WC always appreciated.


----------



## salsgang (Feb 24, 2010)

xwhaler said:


> Saddleback does a good job with wind in my experience this season. There's only been one day (Dec 27th) when we had that nasty wind/rain that the mtn didnt open. It was probably 35+ mph winds at the base with maybe double the gusts up top.
> 
> Thing to keep in mind about Saddleback is that they have the T bar running just up from the base. You can hop on that and ride the Pass across over to the Kennebago (upper) quad. The quad there is nice in that it is built low to the ground...below the trees and I've never seen an issue with chairs swining up there this year even on the real breezy days.
> 
> I will be at Saddleback for the wknd first thing Sat AM.



As of Wednesday morning, Saddleback is on wind hold except for the south branch chair according to their website. Saddleback does very well with a north / northwest wind as it blows straight up the chairs. However, this storm is a east / southeast wind which is probably causing the problems. Regardless hoping to get up to the 'Back Saturday!!! Stay south Niar!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Im looking at the radar before heading out (woke up late, but its Wendesday at Burke so your pretty much guaranteed first tracks all day long anyways) and the snow/rain line has already creeped into NH and VT from the west side.  Is it looking like an all snow event today or is there a possibility of change over for NVT?  Thanks for your forecast WC always appreciated.



Yeah, some REAL heavy stuff working in from the south...should stay all snow for most VT..maybe a bit of mixing south (Mt Snow thru Okemo?) but it's not moving too fast...NVT should be ok...expect most of the mixing from the east to hold off til tonight/Thurs with round 2.  

Seeing that we've hit the forecasted ranges already, we've shifted into nowcasting mode and nudged things up a bit for VT.  At this point it's just gravy anyways--enjoy!!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2010)

Winn, what do you expect for Magic thurs/friday, located about 15 miles south of Ludlow, Vt with a max elevation of 2,900 feet.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2010)

Boy the forecasts have been all over the place.  I don't think anything is written in stone yet.  I should be elated as currently this is forecast as a Pocono/Catskill special but I hate seeing our northern breatheren get screwed and I have to see it to believe it.  Question is should I leave for the Pocono's tonight.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> Winn, what do you expect for Magic thurs/friday, located about 15 miles south of Ludlow, Vt with a max elevation of 2,900 feet.



Eeeesh!  It's gonna be a tough one!  I tried to narrow it down here.  New model data comes out shortly so we'll adjust as the day moves along.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 24, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Eeeesh!  It's gonna be a tough one!  I tried to narrow it down here.  New model data comes out shortly so we'll adjust as the day moves along.




so it does look like a switch back to all snow for friday but mixing seem almost a certainty.  based upon your forecast and what i've read on the nws.   

thanks for the info.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

2knees said:


> so it does look like a switch back to all snow for friday but mixing seem almost a certainty.  based upon your forecast and what i've read on the nws.
> 
> thanks for the info.



Pretty much...once the strong easterly winds ease off trying to pull that warm air in, colder air should settle back in dropping the snow levels.  We'll see if that trend holds with the new data.  I haven't even had time to read what the NWS has been saying.


----------



## 180 (Feb 24, 2010)

What are your thoughts for the Catskills?


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 24, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Boy the forecasts have been all over the place.  I don't think anything is written in stone yet.  I should be elated as currently this is forecast as a Pocono/Catskill special but I hate seeing our northern breatheren get screwed and I have to see it to believe it.  Question is should I leave for the Pocono's tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Unfortunately, I got a meeting tomorrow AM... As soon as that puppy is over I'm headed to Blue.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

180 said:


> What are your thoughts for the Catskills?



I could see between 1 and 2 feet by Friday.  They may catch a bit of mixing too.  Wish we could be a little more specific but manpower is limited.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2010)

Hunter and Plattekill are reporting 22 inches already....damn...


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

6" at my house with a bunch of rain on top. Clearing the driveway SUCKED today. My snow thrower is only 5HP and it just wasn't cutting it.

Eyeing Hunter for Friday.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Hunter and Plattekill are reporting 22 inches already....damn...



Ah, ok.  Thanks for the update.  I simply don't have all the info handy to make a decent call on NY...I can't even find Plattekill's info.  Just got done shoveling cement and fixing collapsed support structures in the yard!  Ugh!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> 6" at my house with a bunch of rain on top. Clearing the driveway SUCKED today. My snow thrower is only 5HP and it just wasn't cutting it.
> 
> Eyeing Hunter for Friday.



Yeah, I'm calling in the plow!


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

I would be interested in a judgment call between heading to the Catskills (Hunter) or SoVT (Magic or Mount Snow) on Friday. Winds need to be taken into account. Mount Snow and Hunter are more susceptible to wind than Magic. Looks like less mixing to the West.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Lots of talk about high winds on Thursday/Friday, but the NWS is not picking up on it. Worst I've seen are 30 MPH which probably would not cause a hold.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> I would be interested in a judgment call between heading to the Catskills (Hunter) or SoVT (Magic or Mount Snow) on Friday. Winds need to be taken into account. Mount Snow and Hunter are more susceptible to wind than Magic. Looks like less mixing to the West.



I've been starting to address slope orientation a bit more--I added a remark about that in VT's discussion and details earlier this morning, mainly about the snow.  But I'll add in the wind remark for those areas as well shortly.  It's tough keeping track of all the details in the cumbersome editing platform we use.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone have a status on Wachusett area? I'm guessing it must be raining but its difficult to tell from the webcam.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> I would be interested in a judgment call between heading to the Catskills (Hunter) or SoVT (Magic or Mount Snow) on Friday. Winds need to be taken into account. Mount Snow and Hunter are more susceptible to wind than Magic. Looks like less mixing to the West.





Greg said:


> Lots of talk about high winds on Thursday/Friday, but the NWS is not picking up on it. Worst I've seen are 30 MPH which probably would not cause a hold.





WinnChill said:


> I've been starting to address slope orientation a bit more--I added a remark about that in VT's discussion and details earlier this morning, mainly about the snow.  But I'll add in the wind remark for those areas as well shortly.  It's tough keeping track of all the details in the cumbersome editing platform we use.



You know, Winn, you're not these guys' personal weatherman. :flame: ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> You know, Winn, you don't have to cater to these guy's demands.



WTF? :blink:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> You know, Winn, you don't have to cater to these guy's demands.



Naw, that's part of the fun during storms!  It's what I do (edit:  it's what I TRY to do).  It's hard for people to get updates on weather/storms in between the normal TV weather hits.  If I can help people plan around storms just a little better, than it's worth it.  

Soulseller--Wachusett is a big mess of heavy rain:sad:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> WTF? :blink:



Fixed.

I'm not big on the smiles, so sarcasm doesn't come through sometimes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I'm not big on the smiles, so sarcasm doesn't come through sometimes.



I was gonna say, for someone who spent 4 years in Ithaca you are kinda uptight.  ;-)


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 24, 2010)

This is pretty cool.....got up here(Mt Ellen) at about 8AM, another 6", since the NH/Vt kids are off from school, it's pretty busy. I don't know if I would call it powder but it's sure going to help us for spring skiing which is just around the corner and everyone is having fun.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Thoughts?

Source: http://www.wxrisk.com/







According to this guy, Catskills are in the bullseye.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thoughts?



I think I just crapped my pants with delight. 

Sounds like most of SoVT has a foot already...so another foot+ on top of that from Thrusday on?


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think I just crapped my pants with delight.
> 
> Sounds like most of SoVT has a foot already...so another foot+ on top of that from Thrusday on?



If that map verifies, travel north via 91 shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, DT!  Haven't seen this guy in a while.  Yeah, his map looks good and pretty close to what we've been picturing.  All that moisture gets thrown back into ENY.   It's just the transition from rain to snow that will be the tough part (NNH thru VT)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Really good point Greg! Looks like you'd be fine until Northampton/Greenfield is. But from there south, you could just roll flatlander style....tailgating, lights off, whilst fiddling with the iPod and eating a samich. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Really good point Greg! Looks like you'd be fine until Northampton/Greenfield is. But from there south, you could just roll flatlander style....tailgating, lights off, whilst fiddling with the iPod and eating a samich. :lol:



Yep. So just another part of my dilemma. Fight my way west on the normally 2 hour drive across the Hudson valley to ski Hunter in the big snow pocket?

Or drive north on 91 to slightly less, but still impressive snow at Magic or Mount Snow (normally a 2:45 or 2:30 drive respectively)? I've got a limited window and need to be home by 6 pm. Either way,departure is going to be around 5 am.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. So just another part of my dilemma. Fight my way west on the normally 2 hour drive across the Hudson valley to ski Hunter in the big snow pocket?
> 
> Or drive north on 91 to slightly less, but still impressive snow at Magic or Mount Snow (normally a 2:45 or 2:30 drive respectively)? I've got a limited window and need to be home by 6 pm. Either way,departure is going to be around 5 am.



I guess it all depends on how they deal with the snow on the respective roads. I wish 91 in VT had some traffic cams or something to scope out.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Source: http://www.wxrisk.com/
> 
> ...



Pocono/Catskill Special.  All within 2 hours from home

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 24, 2010)

So that map is for Thursday on thru to the weekend....hmm.  I really hope that pans out, however I have a strong feeling there will be heavy mixing and rain from Vermont/NY boarder east.  I think the Western, Northern Maine and NH, Vermont is probably right on as well.  I think the Southern Vermont, Central Vermont and Most of NH will be rain.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. So just another part of my dilemma. Fight my way west on the normally 2 hour drive across the Hudson valley to ski Hunter in the big snow pocket?
> 
> Or drive north on 91 to slightly less, but still impressive snow at Magic or Mount Snow (normally a 2:45 or 2:30 drive respectively)? I've got a limited window and need to be home by 6 pm. Either way,departure is going to be around 5 am.



That depends on how much "24+" really is, and if, or how much, rain mixes in at either location.  No offense to Hunter, but I'd rather ski 18+" at Magic than 24" at Hunter, especially if the quality of snow is about the same.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Source: http://www.wxrisk.com/
> According to this guy, Catskills are in the bullseye.



I won't make it to the catskills but may make my maiden voyage to BEAST. looks like they wont' do too bad.



4aprice said:


> Pocono/Catskill Special.  All within 2 hours from home


 with 24 inches of snow it might be a bit longer ride ;-)


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it just me or does it look like NH will get the shaft here? :-?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> Is it just me or does it look like NH will get the shaft here? :-?



Well we got about 8 inches of really really heavy snow here in the central Upper Valley, it is actually less then that now with the settling, still snowing, but starting to mix with a temp of 35 degrees.  Areas more south of us got about 12-16 inches, Plymouth got about a foot according to posters, but the north country has only a few inches.  Better get out there today, tomorrow is going to be a mess, lots of potential range even in elevation and mixed precip.


----------



## KingM (Feb 24, 2010)

Sugarbush is already reporting 31" and it's still dumping. You've got to think several more inches to a foot from the remnants of this first wave. 

It's hard to imagine another 2+ feet on top of that, but things are going to be nuts if we get it.

ETA: Mad River was only reporting 20+ about 3 hours ago. It's absolutely dumping and I think we're over 20 down here in the valley, but still, there seems to be a bit of a disparity between what the two mountains have received that bears clarification.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2010)

KingM said:


> Sugarbush is already reporting 31" and it's still dumping. You've got to think several more inches to a foot from the remnants of this first wave.
> 
> It's hard to imagine another 2+ feet on top of that, but things are going to be nuts if we get it.



Damn...

This training session I'm in is so painful.

-w


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 24, 2010)

From Josh Fox at MRG

An updated breakdown of accumulations are as follows. 

Wednesday: An additional foot of snow on top of the foot which has already fallen

Wednesday night: Light snow and a minimal accumulation

Thursday: Heavy snow during the morning. Snow will turn wet and may go to rain in some low lying area but should continue across much of MRG. 10-15 inches is possible.

Friday: Light and some occasionally moderate snow with 3-5 more inches

Saturday: Light and some occasionally moderate snow and another 4-8 inches

Sunday: More snow and more accumulation


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> From Josh Fox at MRG
> 
> An updated breakdown of accumulations are as follows.
> 
> ...



Awesome.  Great set up for the Spring.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 24, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Plymouth got about a foot according to posters



No way.  I plow 8 driveways in this town.  5 or 6".  Wet and getting wetter as of 2:45.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> with 24 inches of snow it might be a bit longer ride ;-)



Yeah the Cats would definately be more then 2 in the storm but for the storm itself I'll probably be in the Pocono's.  I would hope 20-30 inches would stay around awhile (obviously not in powder form) and with clear roads after the storm the Cats are 2 hours away.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 24, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> No way.  I plow 8 driveways in this town.  5 or 6".  Wet and getting wetter as of 2:45.



That's what I figured when I saw the news today, but somebody said a foot on this board or maybe it was Kzone.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Pic from mtsnow.com. Taken at the MidSattion bar/rest wich is on the second level of the main base. 21" at 11AM. Woohoo!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Pic from mtsnow.com. Taken at the MidSattion bar/rest wich is on the second level of the main base. 21" at 11AM. Woohoo!



i take comfort in admitting to myself that i can't ski pow deeper than my boots and would probably not be having any fun today out there.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i take comfort in admitting to myself that i can't ski pow deeper than my boots and would probably not be having any fun today out there.



I guarantee you that I'd have a good time trying!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 24, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Awesome.  Great set up for the Spring.



Spring is a LONG way off, it's still February !


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I guarantee you that I'd have a good time trying!



you're not helping.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 24, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Spring is a LONG way off, it's still February !



Very true.  Just rooting for a deep base.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That depends on how much "24+" really is, and if, or how much, rain mixes in at either location.



bingo, i agree. i am going to put a hold on my decision until fri morning for my weekend trip.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Pic from mtsnow.com. Taken at the MidSattion bar/rest wich is on the second level of the main base. 21" at 11AM. Woohoo!



Thats just going to make those bumps you, Jay and Dr Jeff spoke of that much better.  Wish I was in that bar watching it puke.  Also hoping the Pocono's look similar tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

KingM said:


> Sugarbush is already reporting 31" and it's still dumping. You've got to think several more inches to a foot from the remnants of this first wave.



king, i don't know if you've been outside yet, but how is the road condition on 100?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you're not helping.....



Sorry dude, you have to be miserable with the rest of us.  At least you have a super fun seminar to look forward to on Friday!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KingM (Feb 24, 2010)

gladerider said:


> king, i don't know if you've been outside yet, but how is the road condition on 100?



Let me walk over and take a look....

Crap, a branch on one of my pine trees just snapped from too much snow.

Roads look fine, though. Usual combination of some people driving way too slow and other people driving way too fast, but they're pretty well plowed. The roads that is, hopefully not the people. 

Still dumping out there. I think this is the biggest single snowfall since February 14, 2007 and we haven't even hit the biggie coming through tomorrow. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

Burlington extends WSW:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE...CORRECTED
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> ...


----------



## noski (Feb 24, 2010)

I concur with KingM.  I had to leave at 3:45pm when we lost power and drove Rt 100. Then I just sailed up my 3.5mile climb in my fusion. Never spun a wheel. I love that.  

Back to Rt 100, there is that 'ridge' thing in the driving tracks of packed down snow that the plows drive on with chains. It feels like you are running with a flat tire. People were driving responsibly, leaving good distance, safe speeds. So with decent tires and some patience, and driving under the  assumption that everyone else is lacking both, you should be ok.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 24, 2010)

KingM said:


> Let me walk over and take a look....
> 
> Crap, a branch on one of my pine trees just snapped from too much snow.
> 
> ...



thanks for the update king. i may ask you again. my buddy and i are looking closely. we may decide to head up your way friday nite. i hope the rain band doesn't go your way. we'd coming from jersey so road condition is important to know.


----------



## KingM (Feb 24, 2010)

I just measured 21" total here on the Mad River Valley floor for the curious. There might have been some compacting over the course of the day (I don't have any idea how one measures storm totals), but it was a little less than my eyeball guess of 2 feet.

I'll be interested to see what Sugarbush reports since they had 31 inches reported already a few hours ago.


----------



## Euler (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, it snowed all day here in Putney...occasionally getting mixy but never pure rain.  It's still snowing now.  I measured 20 inches at lunch time.  I wasn't able to get over to Mt. Snow, but I did get out and earn some turns on a hilly pasture...first run was fairly impossible skiing in the wet cement like snow, but as my kids sledded and I skied more it got more and more skiable and it became really fun.  Power was off more than it was on today.

I'm  not going to Mt. Snow 'till Sunday, but I'm psyched to know the place will finally be 100% open!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Euler said:


> Well, it snowed all day here in Putney...occasionally getting mixy but never pure rain.  It's still snowing now.  I measured 20 inches at lunch time.  I wasn't able to get over to Mt. Snow, but I did get out and earn some turns on a hilly pasture...first run was fairly impossible skiing in the wet cement like snow, but as my kids sledded and I skied more it got more and more skiable and fun it got.  Power was off more than it was on today.
> 
> I'm  not going to Mt. Snow 'till Sunday, but I'm psyched to know the place will finally be 100% open!




Excellent update! We still have no power in Dummerston. I think I'm going to head up a bit and get the Jotul going. While it may be safe because temps are hovering around freezing, I don't want to take any chaces.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. So just another part of my dilemma. Fight my way west on the normally 2 hour drive across the Hudson valley to ski Hunter in the big snow pocket?
> 
> Or drive north on 91 to slightly less, but still impressive snow at Magic or Mount Snow (normally a 2:45 or 2:30 drive respectively)? I've got a limited window and need to be home by 6 pm. Either way,departure is going to be around 5 am.



I skiied Belleayre today. it was 20 inches of heavy cement. tough going, very grabby with tough vision.. foggy, misty,. my legs are toast. if Magic's snow is dryer (maybe a little?) and a shorter distance for you, i would go there. I would think that Hunter would be about the same as Belleayre. Bring the wide boards, I got my ass kicked today. My knee is very mad at me. At least I skiied  for free, today was my reverse birthday (sept 24) so you ski free at Belleayre on that day.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 24, 2010)

All of a sudden, this storm is a lot more legit for me.  I can't take off, but I think I'll be working from Wegman's tomorrow and enjoy a night storm!


----------



## Greg (Feb 24, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> I skiied Belleayre today. it was 20 inches of heavy cement. tough going, very grabby with tough vision.. foggy, misty,. my legs are toast. if Magic's snow is dryer (maybe a little?) and a shorter distance for you, i would go there. I would think that Hunter would be about the same as Belleayre. Bring the wide boards, I got my ass kicked today. My knee is very mad at me. At least I skiied  for free, today was my reverse birthday (sept 24) so you ski free at Belleayre on that day.



Hmm. seems like a common report (cement). Not surprised. Glad I finally have widish boards (Watea 94). Will bring the mid-fats too in case some bumps set up. Perhaps some human grooming is in order with this stuff? I can hear the untracked powder elitists gasping.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hmm. seems like a common report (cement). Not surprised. Glad I finally have widish boards (Watea 94). Will bring the mid-fats too in case some bumps set up. Perhaps some human grooming is in order with this stuff? I can hear the untracked powder elitists gasping.



yes very heavy. i sank in the untracked stuff. i don't think i have ever skiied that heavy a snow. people were getting tossed left and right.. very grabby. grooming this stuff would help.. sorry to the elitists.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup, 31" was the official amount when I left Mt Ellen at around 5:30. A bunch of cars got stuck in the parking lot, mostly from parking in the wrong place and getting plowed in or a few had summer tires. Mother Nature definately decided to make up for lost snow. :lol: 

People had problems locating their skis after a snowy yardsale. Not too many people in the east use powder cords, understandebly so. :wink: Lost pwer a couple of times for short periods of time. I love big storms! I wish I had my camera today, will bring it tomorrow. Thanks to all snow dancers! Praise Ullr!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm stuck on 91 north..around exit 24 and 25 in CT. Tractor tailer fire. Highway shut. It's a gonna be a long night. I did take pics of fire trucks going by...I'll post them in my weekend TR. Not a good start to my weather related trip to VT. I bet the driveway isn't plowed. :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. So just another part of my dilemma. Fight my way west on the normally 2 hour drive across the Hudson valley to ski Hunter in the big snow pocket?
> 
> Or drive north on 91 to slightly less, but still impressive snow at Magic or Mount Snow (normally a 2:45 or 2:30 drive respectively)? I've got a limited window and need to be home by 6 pm. Either way,departure is going to be around 5 am.



Greg, if I was you, I'd go for the highest elevation.


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> grooming this stuff would help.. sorry to the elitists.



Or the people that can handle snow like that...  not so elite..   just better skills in the deep and heavy...

I think grooming the flats will be good... But not the steeps..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I think grooming the flats will be good... But not the steeps..



+1

Or places that got dumped on yesterday and then get a healthy dose of "immature" snow today will need some widespread grooming.  I don't want to think about what 20-30+" of already heavy snow saturated with potentially a couple of inches of immature snow and then warmed to between 35 and 40 degrees would be like to make turns in


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> +1
> 
> Or places that got dumped on yesterday and then get a healthy dose of "immature" snow today will need some widespread grooming.  I don't want to think about what 20-30+" of already heavy snow saturated with potentially a couple of inches of immature snow and then warmed to between 35 and 40 degrees would be like to make turns in



whats the chance of this snow drying out?  I was bright blue inside..  really moist..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> whats the chance of this snow drying out?  I was bright blue inside..  really moist..



If you could leave it untouched on a steeper, northerly facing slope for a few days with some wind, maybe.  But the chances of such, especially given the general trend of unsettled weather the next few days is pretty slim.

These type of storms have to be the ones that cause resorts headaches, since in one sense, it will get people to the hill and sell lift tickets,  but with so much soft snow and so many people on it, you'll get tons of mogul runs forming all over the mountain that the masses can't really handle/don't enjoy and as a result the great people in the skier/rider services area will be inundated by people complaining about lack of grooming within a couple hours of 1st chair  :smash:


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If you could leave it untouched on a steeper, northerly facing slope for a few days with some wind, maybe.  But the chances of such, especially given the general trend of unsettled weather the next few days is pretty slim.



I didn't think it would dry out..  damn...  It's coming down fluffy now... but still heavy..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I didn't think it would dry out..  damn...  It's coming down fluffy now... but still heavy..



Coming down heavy in Eastern CT now too, except the stuff is clear and goes "splash" when it hits the already large puddles


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Greg, if I was you, I'd go for the highest elevation.



Settling on Hunter. All snow it seems.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Puking in NJ now.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2010)

The radar showing its raining in most of SNE including VT.  Is this supposed to come NVT''s way or will it change to snow?  Thanks forecasters.

We ended up with 12-15 on Burke, we rode all day, last chair infact.  Probably the best day of the season for us, the glades were outstanding.  Not an inch of my body that is not sore but looking forward to more snow!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Puking in NJ now.



Wow, puking in NJ but raining in SVT?  NJ has had a great year snow-wise from my limited point of view... right on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> I didn't think it would dry out..  damn...  It's coming down fluffy now... but still heavy..



Keep us posted brotha.  Making the trek to the 'Skills tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Wow, puking in NJ but raining in SVT?  NJ has had a great year snow-wise from my limited point of view... right on.



Roughly speaking the Hudson is the warm air/cold air dividing line right now.  Weird thing model wise is that its looks like at the storm progesses today, that the warm is is more like to intrude into the Adirondaks than the Catskills - eventually the cold air, which is more entrapped to the South and SW will get pulled in and cool things back down, but probably slower than with a "usual" storm for us in New England as the low looks like it's just going to sit abd basically wobble somewhere off the Jersey/Long Island Shores for an extended period of time, rather than just pull away like they usually do.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> The radar showing its raining in most of SNE including VT.  Is this supposed to come NVT''s way or will it change to snow?  Thanks forecasters.



Yeah, base rain is likely but summit snow is possible (Burke forecast)--NVT resorts could eek out some summit snow--probably a back and forth for the summit.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill - any chance you can take a hard look at Hunter and let us know your thoughts? Jackpot?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> WinnChill - any chance you can take a hard look at Hunter and let us know your thoughts? Jackpot?



Really a tough call...looks like they got blasted yesterday/last night and getting more now...probably another foot before warmer air works in this PM...snow levels work above summit to about 5K feet...transition to rain as winds pick up this PM...summit possibly hanging onto snow/rain mix...turning back to snow late overnight.  Further west could hang onto snow longer but it'll be a sharp cutoff through the Catskills.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

Accumulations:
...SELECTED STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL IN INCHES FROM 1200 AM EST TUE
FEB 23 THROUGH 1000 AM EST THU FEB 25...

...VERMONT...
LANDGROVE                            29.0                     
RANDOLPH CENTER                      26.0                     
ATHENS                               24.4                     
BARNARD                              23.0                     
CASTLETON                            23.0                     
KILLINGTON                           23.0                     
CHESTER                              22.0                     
MORETOWN                             21.5                     
ORWELL                               21.5                     
WARREN                               21.0                     
NASHVILLE 1 E                        20.5                     
STOWE                                20.3                     
WEST TOPSHAM                         20.0                     
CAVENDISH                            19.5                     
SOUTH BURLINGTON                     14.8 

...NEW YORK...
ALTAMONT                             26.5                     
WESTERLO                             26.0                     
WILLARD MTN BASE                     25.0                     
NORTH HEBRON                         24.0                     
MEDUSA                               23.0                     
MORIAH                               22.5                     
TABORTON                             22.0                     
DURHAM                               20.0                     
PORTER CORNERS                       20.0                     
ROXBURY                              18.9                     
PHOENICIA                            18.5                     
CHATHAM CENTER                       18.0                     
SCHENECTADY                          15.0                     
ALBANY                               12.4                     
BINGHAMTON                           10.5 

...NEW HAMPSHIRE...
EAST LEMPSTER                        20.0                     
WASHINGTON                           18.5                     
PETERBOROUGH                         18.0                     
RANDOLF                              17.6                     
GREENFIELD                           16.0                     
NEWPORT                              15.3                     
WILTON                               14.0                     
BENNINGTON                           13.0                     
WAPOLE                               12.9                     
WEST CHESTERFIELD                    10.8                     
LEMPSTER                             10.0                     
KANCAMAGUS                            9.0                     
HENNIKER                              8.5                     
ENFIELD                               7.5                     
SANBORNTON                            7.0 

...MASSACHUSETTS...
SAVOY                                28.5                     
ROWE                                 25.0                     
CHESTERFIELD                         24.0                     
ASHFIELD                             23.6                     
HEATH                                22.0                     
SHELBURNE                            22.0                     
PLAINFIELD                           21.5                     
PITTSFIELD                           20.0                     
BECKET                               19.8                     
CHESTER                              19.5                     
BLANDFORD                            19.0                     
ASHBURNHAM                           16.8                     
LANESBOROUGH                         16.0                     
NORTH OTIS                           16.0                     
NEW ASHFORD                          13.0                     

...CONNECTICUT...
BURLINGTON                           10.0                     
WINSTED 0.7 SE                        9.6                     
NORTH GRANBY                          9.4                     
NEW HARTFORD 3.8 W                    9.0                     
COLEBROOK LAKE                        8.0                     
COLLINSVILLE                          5.2                     
TOLLAND                               5.0           
WORCESTER                            10.7


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Really a tough call...looks like they got blasted yesterday/last night and getting more now...probably another foot before warmer air works in this PM...snow levels work above summit to about 5K feet...transition to rain as winds pick up this PM...summit possibly hanging onto snow/rain mix...turning back to snow late overnight.  Further west could hang onto snow longer but it'll be a sharp cutoff through the Catskills.



Mixing line is RIGHT there at Hunter (not sure if attached radar image shows)...suspect they're trying to change over now with snow levels creeping up the slope.  Line is holding but should creep back westward as winds crank up this PM...REAL close.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Mixing line is RIGHT there at Hunter (not sure if attached radar image shows)...suspect they're trying to change over now with snow levels creeping up the slope.  Line is holding but should creep back westward as winds crank up this PM...REAL close.


  Sounds like pulling the trigger should be a very last minute decision and some real-time local beta would be critical.  Hunter el is base 1600, summit 3200 which is goodness.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Sounds like pulling the trigger should be a very last minute decision and some real-time local beta would be critical.  Hunter el is base 1600, summit 3200 which is goodness.



Absolutely...I going to check around Twitter sites for real-time reports.  Just saw Killington still snowing heavy above 1000feet.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's close, but the mix line is way down east of the base of the Catskills. A lot of elevation to gain going up the mountain road. Hopefully dmc will report back with a live report this afternoon. Watching closely.....


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2010)

How we looking for Saddleback. Been tracking radar since early yesterday AM for the Rangeley Lakes region
They reported 15-18" as of 8:30 this AM but then made the call to not open today on account of very high (70mph) winds up top.
Current radar looks like they are getting some light snow but definately a gap between that little cell and the bigger one hitting NH/VT/NY right now.

Saddlebacks elevation should help them out here.
Downtown Rangeley sits at 1530, base lodge is right at 2100 I think and true summit is 4120 with top of Kennebago prob being right at 4k.

Heading up right after work tomorrow for hopefully two incredible days.
Someone tell me Saddleback avoids nearly all the dreaded rain and mixing!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

xwhaler said:


> How we looking for Saddleback. Been tracking radar since early yesterday AM for the Rangeley Lakes region
> They reported 15-18" as of 8:30 this AM but then made the call to not open today on account of very high (70mph) winds up top.
> Current radar looks like they are getting some light snow but definately a gap between that little cell and the bigger one hitting NH/VT/NY right now.
> 
> ...



We tried to account for the mixing/elevation in Saddleback's forecast...we hope they just barely stay snow...some intense pockets moving in now..if it stays snow, we'll have to adjust accumulations upwards.  But like, VT and some NY resorts, it is just too close to call right now without real time summit reports.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 25, 2010)

38 and pouring rain here on LI (North Shore Nassau County)


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 38 and pouring rain here on LI (North Shore Nassau County)



You guys are simply not taking sacrifices to Ullr seriously enough.  We've got to get rid of this NCP

I wonder if electing a skiing president would help.  What was the weather like back when Ford was pres?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> without real time summit reports.



This is my biggest beef with Saddleback...love the mtn, love the vibe, love the folks there but they are hamstrung in that their marketing staff is very limited and they don't have the manpower to do updates.
I check around on Facebook and wait for their daily blog to be posted in the afternoon but it is difficult to get "real time" info out of them as to what is happening up on the hill.

Course, whatever happens, will happen but it's nice knowing if they are getting snow at say the Kennebago chair with a mix down at the base.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> WinnChill - any chance you can take a hard look at Hunter and let us know your thoughts? Jackpot?



Just the sheer amount of heavy precip can help suppress that snow level...since it's borderline there, they're probably still snow.  Haven't seen the mix line budge but am thinking it gets nudged westward just enough later today


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Jeez...Saddleback/SR/SL are just about to get creamed with some intense precip moving in (borderline snow/rain still)....it's on a beeline to hit Attitash/Wildcat/Cranmore too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2010)

winnchill said:


> just the sheer amount of heavy precip can help suppress that snow level...since it's borderline there, they're probably still snow.  Haven't seen the mix line budge but am thinking it gets nudged westward just enough later today



stay east!


----------



## midd (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Jeez...Saddleback/SR/SL are just about to get creamed with some intense precip moving in (borderline snow/rain still)....it's on a beeline to hit Attitash/Wildcat/Cranmore too.




Looks like a line of thunderstorms that you'd see in the summer.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 25, 2010)

dmc said:


> Or the people that can handle snow like that...  not so elite..   just better skills in the deep and heavy...
> 
> I think grooming the flats will be good... But not the steeps..



sorry,maybe elitIst is the wrong term.. was just kidding anyway. i just saw alot of people eating pie. i do have problems in the wet heavy... bad knees and back so i get beat up a little easier. i like the light pow. who doesn't? Glad you were able to rip.


----------



## Mapnut (Feb 25, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 38 and pouring rain here on LI (North Shore Nassau County)




Rain on the highways is good!  A foot of snow on the roads would be more likely to keep me home than rain on the ski areas. (no 4WD)


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 25, 2010)

Puking here in West Milford... calling for up to 20 inches maybe more we'll see...news trucks in town.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Sugarloaf is all snow too and getting heavy!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 25, 2010)

Started snowing on Burke Mt. at about 1500 feet around 40 minutes ago.  Looks like up top is coming down pretty hard.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

xwhaler said:


> How we looking for Saddleback. Been tracking radar since early yesterday AM for the Rangeley Lakes region
> They reported 15-18" as of 8:30 this AM but then made the call to not open today on account of very high (70mph) winds up top.
> Current radar looks like they are getting some light snow but definately a gap between that little cell and the bigger one hitting NH/VT/NY right now.
> 
> ...



Saddleback just reported in with all snow!  I bumped up their totals as well...winds are high though (50-60) now and will likely get stronger.  

Gotta head out for the evening and will be away from radar...chat more tomorrow.

:beer:


----------



## tipsdown (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Saddleback just reported in with all snow!  I bumped up their totals as well...winds are high though (50-60) now and will likely get stronger.
> 
> Gotta head out for the evening and will be away from radar...chat more tomorrow.
> 
> :beer:



Saddleback may be THE place to be this weekend.  It very well could be untouched powder 4 FT DEEP by Sat AM.  WOW


----------



## roark (Feb 25, 2010)

4 products issued by NWS for: Londonderry VT 


*Winter Storm Warning*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGENATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY345 PM EST THU FEB 25 2010MAZ001-025-VTZ013-014-261000-/O.EXB.KALY.WS.W.0006.100226T0500Z-100228T0000Z/NORTHERN BERKSHIRE-SOUTHERN BERKSHIRE-BENNINGTON-WESTERN WINDHAM-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...PITTSFIELD...NORTH ADAMS...GREAT BARRINGTON...LEE...LENOX...HOUSATONIC...BENNINGTON...JACKSONVILLE...NEWFANE345 PM EST THU FEB 25 2010...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 7 PMEST SATURDAY...THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORMWARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR THE SOUTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS AND THEBERKSHIRES...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM *MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 7 PM ESTSATURDAY.*RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW ACROSS THE AREA LATER TONIGHT.*SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL FALL ACROSS THE REGION FROM LATETONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY. TOTAL SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 TO 16INCHES ARE EXPECTED BY SATURDAY EVENING WITH THE HIGHESTACCUMULATIONS AT ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500 FEET.* THE SNOW WILL RESULTFROM A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM THAT IS EXPECTED TO MOVE WESTWARDACROSS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND AND SOUTHEAST NEW YORK TONIGHT...ANDTHEN OSCILLATE ACROSS THIS AREA ON FRIDAY...BEFORE MOVING SLOWLYNORTHEAST ALONG THE SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND COAST FRIDAY NIGHT INTOSATURDAY.ONCE AGAIN THE SNOW WILL BE WET AND HEAVY CAUSING DOWNED TREELIMBS...TREES AND POWER LINES. ALSO...*EASTERLY WINDS WITH THISSTORM WILL BE STRONG WITH GUSTS UP TO 75 MPH TONIGHT* DECREASING TO35 MPH ON FRIDAY WHICH WILL LIKELY ADD TO THE POWER OUTAGES.ALSO...THE WEIGHT OF THE WET SNOW ON ROOFS AND BUILDINGS MAYRESULT IN THE COLLAPSE OF SOME STRUCTURES.PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW WILLOCCUR. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm stuck on 91 north..around exit 24 and 25 in CT. Tractor tailer fire. Highway shut. It's a gonna be a long night. I did take pics of fire trucks going by...I'll post them in my weekend TR. Not a good start to my weather related trip to VT. I bet the driveway isn't plowed. :lol:



I should have bet myself $5 on the driveway not being plowed. So there I am...12:30AM....(left CT at 9:00PM!), no power, and I'm shoveling 2' of heavy wet snow via the lights from my Jeep. I could honestly think of many many other places I'd rather NOT be...like the beach. :razz:  Woulda made it in three hours, put some poor guy whacked a snowbank on Rt 30 and ripped the belly pan partly off his A4. Myself and another guy helped him by the covered bridge. 

Rained all day in that area....and all the way back to CT this afternoon. I'm heading up to VT again around 7ish. Looks like things are gonna change tonight. It's going to get Windy! Winter storm warning for Western Windham County and the Southern Greens. We probably won't get much in the Dummerston area, but as long as the mountain does, I'll be happy.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2010)

For what it is worth, it rained all day here in Plymouth/Ashland (heavy at times) but just changed over to snow an hour ago.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know what to believe. Some mountains are reporting "powder" but I can just imagine it being wet cement. Whiteface is report wet powder which seems like the best your going to get.

Worth oing to Wildcat on Saturday?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> For what it is worth, it rained all day here in Plymouth/Ashland (heavy at times) but just changed over to snow an hour ago.



Good news Steve.

Thanks for the heads up.

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

psyflyer said:


> Started snowing on Burke Mt. at about 1500 feet around 40 minutes ago.  Looks like up top is coming down pretty hard.



Best news I've heard all day.  I'll be at Bolton saturday with a base el of 1500.

did you see these freaking winds?   Look at the VAD profile in Burlington, VT
http://vortex.plymouth.edu/gen_lnids.cgi?pl=nvw&cu=1&loop=no&ident=CXX
55mph at 5000 feet.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowRider said:


> I don't know what to believe. Some mountains are reporting "powder" but I can just imagine it being wet cement. Whiteface is report wet powder which seems like the best your going to get.
> 
> Worth oing to Wildcat on Saturday?



That was all yesterday's news, sorry.  Some places are being deliberately slow at updates, trying to milk the good news from the dump.  The facts are plain: It rained everywhere today.  Tomorrow's temps are marginal.  If they get no snow, you'll likely be skiing FGR.  
You can only pray and hope for new snow and make a last minute call.  Damn New England, that's seems to be the thing to do to hit the best stuff.   Watch snowforecast.com, find reports from any place with 2000' and higher el, since that's Wildcat's base.  Remember, yesterday in SVT, the temp stayed at 32 in the valley all day.  Forecast for No conway calls for a high on Friday in the upper 30s, - it will be a close call at Wildcat, but don't call it out yet.  Don't forget to call Wildcat and speak with a breathing person.  

Lastly, I find this map to be very intriguing for you.  I am unclear what the start date was. Trust but verify...


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> : It rained everywhere today.  Tomorrow's temps are marginal.  If they get no snow, you'll likely be skiing FGR.



I'm not so sure about that, based on reports, I have not heard that it rained at Killington/Pico, Sugarloaf, and Saddleback. I am sure the conditions aren't going to be as good as what you had at Magic, but still very good.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 25, 2010)

Any thoughts on Waterville Valley for Friday? Particularly the drive in from 93, as well as the conditions? Base el. is 1800 or so is it not? thx


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Lastly, I find this map to be very intriguing for you.  I am unclear what the start date was. Trust but verify...


I was looking earlier today via your toolbox (do you know that "skiers toolbox" on google pulls your site up as the first result!?!). I am pretty sure that was prior to yesterday when it was made. It is laughingly insulting given Cannon's 3" so far (with rain at the base today according to reports from the road). And of course for areas that actually did get snow, that map is not a NET total minus losses to rain and compacting which will likely occur.

Tomorrow will be interesting to see how this thing turns around and hopefully gets us ready for the weekend. I thought for sure (just a few days ago) that I was going to be hating life on Friday and loving life on Saturday. Right now, I would be more than happy with any place reporting in with a half foot of fresh Saturday morning. Looking forward to weather prognostications Friday evening. For now, the precip has turned back to rain judging from the rain drop sounds hitting my skylight.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

LonghornSkier said:


> I'm not so sure about that, based on reports, I have not heard that it rained at Killington/Pico, Sugarloaf, and Saddleback. I am sure the conditions aren't going to be as good as what you had at Magic, but still very good.


  I'd be happy to eat my words when I see some first hand beta.  If the temps were a bit lower, I would be with you all the way.  But with 39 degrees in Rutland at 7PM, 0.32" of  rain in the last 6 hours, I'm not so sure.
Don't forget the most important lesson in reading resort reports:  What they don't say is vastly more important than what they do say.
I am more optimistic for Saddleback and Sugarloaf.  Have heard nothing on Sunday River.
I hope you are right!


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Any thoughts on Waterville Valley for Friday? Particularly the drive in from 93, as well as the conditions? Base el. is 1800 or so is it not? thx



Another day we have to resist over analyzing.  Things are simply too marginal.  I don't think we'll know what we've got until we wake up in the morning and see the reports.  An inch or two of new snow will not excite me, it's not enough to cover damage done.  Now, talk to me about 8" +, which is a distinct possibility if it gets started early enough.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! starting to get dangerous here... power outages being reported...  plow couldn't make it up my hill after 2 former passes... went out to knock off snow from the power line to the house and cable and heard trees cracking. I'm 30 miles west of the hudson river where it's raining but here its Nome Alaska. the weather map is just nuts basically total rain east of the hudson and snow west.. incredible looking. Creek will be just nuts tomorrow and sat.:-o:-o:-o


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I was looking earlier today via your toolbox (do you know that "skiers toolbox" on google pulls your site up as the first result!?!). I am pretty sure that was prior to yesterday when it was made. It is laughingly insulting given Cannon's 3" so far (with rain at the base today according to reports from the road). And of course for areas that actually did get snow, that map is not a NET total minus losses to rain and compacting which will likely occur.
> 
> Tomorrow will be interesting to see how this thing turns around and hopefully gets us ready for the weekend. I thought for sure (just a few days ago) that I was going to be hating life on Friday and loving life on Saturday. Right now, I would be more than happy with any place reporting in with a half foot of fresh Saturday morning. Looking forward to weather prognostications Friday evening. For now, the precip has turned back to rain judging from the rain drop sounds hitting my skylight.


 
Great points. I find myself looking at temp maps, precip maps and snowfall maps. If I could get them all animated, I'd have a better sense. I really like the VAD radar.  I have seen it somewhere for precip types - rain, snow, fog.   If they had some radar stations in the mountains, it would help, but you know r how well adar and hills play together.... Someday.

Tthere are three weather stations on Stratton - base, mid and summit - which make for an interesting read. right now it's 33 at the base, 31 mid and 29 at the summit @3900'. Automated stations suck at snowfall rate data collection. It's gotta be snowing there now.

I'd love to see an automated station on Mansfield -chit, they already have all the electronic transmission stuff up there.

Honestly, I sometimes hate having too much data at hand. 30 years ago, you just went and didn't know until you got there - more adventurous. But then again, the weather wasn't as odd.

Funny about the toolbox - it's just a dumb-a$$ collection of links organized haphazardly just for my own convenience, to grab it anywhere. I'm having too much fun skiing to spend time making it pretty. Long ago I made sure my web was well-indexed. I need to go check the hit count. (update: 490 hits this month. Most of them are probably mine! Funny how Google works isn't it?)


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Honestly, I sometimes hate having too much data at hand. 30 years ago, you just went and didn't know until you got there - more adventurous. But then again, the weather wasn't as odd.


On the flip side, if you choose the wrong location back in the day, you didn't come home to a couple dozen reports talking about how epic their day at the other mountain was. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> That was all yesterday's news, sorry.  Some places are being deliberately slow at updates, trying to milk the good news from the dump.  The facts are plain: It rained everywhere today.  Tomorrow's temps are marginal.  If they get no snow, you'll likely be skiing FGR.
> You can only pray and hope for new snow and make a last minute call.  Damn New England, that's seems to be the thing to do to hit the best stuff.   Watch snowforecast.com, find reports from any place with 2000' and higher el, since that's Wildcat's base.  Remember, yesterday in SVT, the temp stayed at 32 in the valley all day.  Forecast for No conway calls for a high on Friday in the upper 30s, - it will be a close call at Wildcat, but don't call it out yet.  Don't forget to call Wildcat and speak with a breathing person.
> 
> Lastly, I find this map to be very intriguing for you.  I am unclear what the start date was. Trust but verify...



mind posting the Vermont section of that map please

thanks


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> I'd be happy to eat my words when I see some first hand beta.  If the temps were a bit lower, I would be with you all the way.  But with 39 degrees in Rutland at 7PM, 0.32" of  rain in the last 6 hours, I'm not so sure.
> Don't forget the most important lesson in reading resort reports:  What they don't say is vastly more important than what they do say.
> I am more optimistic for Saddleback and Sugarloaf.  Have heard nothing on Sunday River.
> I hope you are right!



Look at the Pico webcam...It is dumping...From what I have read on Kzone, It changed to sleet for about 30 minutes around 3 o'clock but that's it.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I have been lurking a lot on KZone hoping that everything is OK for this weekend. Maybe the run to the Skyeship base will not fair too well, but I think K really dodged a bullet on this one. I'm looking forward to first chair on Sat and Sun.

Best thing is that I think a lot of people will look at all the r*in we've gotten and stay home. I'm hoping for that.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 25, 2010)

First and only call:  3ft for Wildcat from this second system.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

LonghornSkier said:


> Look at the Pico webcam...It is dumping...From what I have read on Kzone, It changed to sleet for about 30 minutes around 3 o'clock but that's it.


that would be fantastic if it was just sleet.  No appreciable degradation.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 25, 2010)

Today Killington it snowed, then sleet, and currently a heavy mix of rain and WTSN.  Scraped off  a lot of slop from the car just now.  We'll see!


----------



## Harvey (Feb 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> On the flip side, if you choose the wrong location back in the day, you didn't come home to a couple dozen reports talking about how epic their day at the other mountain was. :lol:



This really made me chuckle.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 25, 2010)

prediction for tom for Jay and Saturday?  Is N VT missing out from this part?


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> mind posting the Vermont section of that map please
> 
> thanks



I put them all in one place here

Read the timestamps CAREFULLY!!!!!!
Remember, the start period is not entirely clear.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> Another day we have to resist over analyzing.  Things are simply too marginal.  I don't think we'll know what we've got until we wake up in the morning and see the reports.  An inch or two of new snow will not excite me, it's not enough to cover damage done.  Now, talk to me about 8" +, which is a distinct possibility if it gets started early enough.



Fair enough. Well, good luck and safe passage to us all.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

I cannot believe Central NJ is expecting 12" in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 25, 2010)

Wildcat is $9 tomorrow?


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> prediction for tom for Jay and Saturday? Is N VT missing out from this part?


 
Cameron has as good an answer as anyone, and is probably more reliable:
http://snowforecast.com/JayPeak

check back mid morning when he does his updates.

there will be skiing and the rain will be gone. It's a matter of snow quality that is entirely unknown right now. On that hairy edge all over New England. If I was a betting man (and wasn't already committed), I'd probably be in Maine.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I was just watching that radar slam into maine/nh.  Can only ski Saturday.  I was looking for a deal.  Just have to wait and see I guess


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

awf170 said:


> First and only call:  3ft for Wildcat from this second system.



damn

would be all over that Saturday if I didn't have firm plans for Stowe


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> damn
> 
> would be all over that Saturday if I didn't have firm plans for Stowe


 
You'll be fine at Stowe (I'll be there


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Wildcat is $9 tomorrow?


  I thought it was on Friday the 19th of each month.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

billski said:


> You'll be fine at Stowe (I'll be there



thought you were going to be at Bolton on Saturday?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 25, 2010)

We got 5" at my house Tuesday night and the wife says 8 - 10" so far today when I talked to her at about 7:30.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> thought you were going to be at Bolton on Saturday?


 True, but I'm resting my head 1 mile from mansfield.
I also went to NJ last week for all that friggin snow and didn't ski.  It's where I am, not what I do. :roll: I'm just hoping this streak doesn't end too soon.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

If you guys really want to over-analyze check out this site, he's good
http://www.atkinsonweather.com/

I'm going to bed and build an ark in the morning...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 25, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Wildcat is $9 tomorrow?



Yep, but it is going to be nutty windy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Yep, but it is going to be nutty windy.



can't even imagine

I just peered outside and watched the cover of my grill get blown clear off and sail through the air 100 feet before landing and me running outdoors to grab it.  

nuts out there right now.  I lived in Florida during a 4 hurricane summer. Closest came within 20 miles of my folks home, all within 50 miles.  NONE had the winds I'm seeing outside right now.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got back from playing out with my band--lost power right after we wrapped up.  Still power at home here but doubt it will last--winds are just FIERCE.  Forecast updates will be delayed if we do lose power--we'll see.  Will catch up on some storm reports before shutting down for the night.  

Chat more later.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Would like to gather on-the-ground reports of what things look like today, Friday.


From the 8pm Thursday Bolton Valley resort report:
"Our Base Lodge elevation kept everything from here to the top of Vista all snow this afternoon, though the lower elevations of Timberline picked up some rain."
Base: 1,525', Top: 3,150'

MRG, Thursday 1:38pm  Base: 1,600', Top: 3,637'The warm air has arrived allowing the rain to fall at the base of Mad River Glen while the snow is falling in center city Philadelphia.

NVT NWS forecast, 3am Friday:  
XPECTING MAINLY RAIN SHOWERS IN THE LOWER ELEVATIONS TODAY...WITH A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS ABOVE 1500 FEET.

Stowe, 6:30am friday
We currently have strong, gusty winds on the mountain and they may effect lift operations this morning. We have received 3" of new snow at the summit overnight, though we have also received some rain and mixed precipitation.

Killington
This report tells me nothing.
The Pico cam shows no snow on the trees at the base.


----------



## Angus (Feb 26, 2010)

checking out snow reports this AM. Cannon is reporting no snow? But Wildcat is stating no rain overnight. the MRG webcam shows the trees bare at the bottom but snow higher up. it's currently dumping at Sugarloaf. Saddleback - give them credit - states "We have picked up another 10 inches of snow overnight bringing the storm total to 28 inches of snow so far. We had a brief turnover to freezing rain at around midnight but it quickly changed back to snow."


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 26, 2010)

Wildcat says they got a foot overnight. Gonna be a crazy $9 day. 

The forecast on their email report: "Lots of snow." To the point.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 26, 2010)

awf170 said:


> First and only call:  3ft for Wildcat from this second system.



19-22" down.  They should pick up a bit more today into Saturday night.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

awf170 said:


> 19-22" down. They should pick up a bit more today into Saturday night.


 
I'm gonna be really interested in hearing about the quality of that(Wildcat) snow tonight!


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Magic fared better than I feared.  Excellent news:

"  [FONT=&quot]It snowed again last night!!  Actually, it snowed for most of the day yesterday despite the forecast calling for other forms of precipitation.  It certainly wasn't light powder, but it was snow none the less.  Unfortunately it did turn to r#&n for a period of time last night, but quickly moved back to snow and we are looking at another 4-7" this morning on top of the nearly 3 feet we picked up on Wednesday.  The report from the grooming team is that the snow is noticeably drier higher up on the mountain.  As of 7:30am we are experiencing light snow showers that we are hoping will last all day"[/FONT]


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like Stowe took it kinda hard.  Bringing my carvers.

"Due to ongoing grooming operations, we will have a delayed opening this morning and we expect to start with the Lookout Double at 9am. The Gondola and FourRunner Quad will start the day on wind hold. Because of mild overnight temperatures, rain, and mixed precipitation grooming will be limited to at least one groomed route off of each lift today."

and Bolton seems to have similar snow:
"Our higher elevations held the overnight precipitation to mostly flurries to the top of Vista, while the lower Timberline area did pick up some rain. Over the radio before dawn, the groomers are reporting heavy snow falling on the summit. Overnight winds seemed to have been kind to our west-facing mountain, and should continue to decrease this morning, as temperatures remain steady in the low-30s."

Hard to believe I was taking face shots two days ago.


----------



## Angus (Feb 26, 2010)

in another 3-4 weeks when we're all talking about spring skiing, this heavy, wet snow and a bit of rain will be a godsend. with wildcat get skied heavily today, the weekend should be great - a bunch of terrain rarely open will be in great shape.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2010)

Angus said:


> in another 3-4 weeks when we're all talking about spring skiing, this heavy, wet snow and a bit of rain will be a godsend. with wildcat get skied heavily today, the weekend should be great - a bunch of terrain rarely open will be in great shape.


 

I'm in Spring denial.


----------



## threepedals (Feb 26, 2010)

Any word on how Jay Peak fared with the rain/snow line. I'm trying to decide if I should use my free voucher at MRG tomorrow, or drive the extra hour or so to Jay.


----------



## KingM (Feb 26, 2010)

threepedals said:


> Any word on how Jay Peak fared with the rain/snow line. I'm trying to decide if I should use my free voucher at MRG tomorrow, or drive the extra hour or so to Jay.



Two guys just checked in who skied Jay today. They said the snow was wet and heavy on the bottom, much less wet up top. This is almost identical to what someone who skied MRG told me today.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 26, 2010)

My wife says over 2 feet at my house, now I just need to get home.  Hopefully my flight home isn't cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2010)

We picked up 3"+ today. Still snowing. Meanwhile Hunter, New York is completely buried. They're at 5+ feet so far! At the bottom of the mountain road (23A) almost no snow. That's a pretty wide spread over 5 or so miles and probably 1,000 vertical feet.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 26, 2010)

Just drove up to Sunday River.

Odd temp. Variations in MA, then a slow drop of temp with elevation.

Just past the bowling alley on Rt. 26 the rain changed to snow, about 5 miles later it started to stick to the road.

Still snowing pretty good here at Brookside, can't wait to get out tomorrow.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

phatty phlakes in Stowe village right now.  Started as a mix around a light mix around 9:30, switched to all snow at 10 and coming down harder.  about an inch an hour clip currently.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> We picked up 3"+ today. Still snowing. Meanwhile Hunter, New York is completely buried. They're at 5+ feet so far! At the bottom of the mountain road (23A) almost no snow. That's a pretty wide spread over 5 or so miles and probably 1,000 vertical feet.



Glad Hunter made out ok for ya!  Man, that snow line didn't budge!  Congrats!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 27, 2010)

It looks like we got about 2 1/2 feet at my house.  I drove around the corner when I was coming home today and as soon as I saw my house I said "oh my god!"  There's a five foot snow pile next to my driveway, it's amazing.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 27, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It looks like we got about 2 1/2 feet at my house.  I drove around the corner when I was coming home today and as soon as I saw my house I said "oh my god!"  There's a five foot snow pile next to my driveway, it's amazing.



Welcome home, same here in West Milford maybe more. front loaders came to clear my street but only got halfway because they started to slide back down. i guess we'll be able to ski for awhile around here.


----------

